# AJ Lee Megathread



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

A megathread for not only the most talented woman the WWE has ever had, but the most beautiful too!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THANKS FOR THE FAP! unk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ trying to make her relevant again


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

Cleavage said:


> lol @ trying to make her relevant again


Omg your profile photo is so hot.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

My lotion bottle is ready.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

AJ :tucky


Greatest Diva to ever enter the WWE


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't begin to explain how bad this thread is. I thought people were over this chick... Is there a way to ignore threads?


----------



## The Lethal Weapon (Sep 12, 2015)

Crewz said:


> I can't begin to explain how bad this thread is. I thought people were over this chick... Is there a way to ignore threads?


Er yeah...don't click on it


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Miss the Pigtails Gawdess


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't believe it wasn't a thread of her in all the time she was hired.

And yes she was hot.
With a fresh wild aura around her, before getting married...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

believe it or not haters people still like AJ and miss her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The only diva I truly was a MAJOR fan of tbh. 

She was both amazing in the ring, on the mic, and had amazing charisma. Fucking miss her. 










AJ LEE!!! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still a GAWDESS. 








miss them :mj2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My favorite superstar of all time and my favorite diva or all time are a loving couple and they're not in the WWE anymore because of shitty politics. Thanks for reminding me WAGG.

:jose


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

_Most talented? Most beautiful?_


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

The evolution of AJ Lee's titantron ...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Honeymoon said:


> _Most talented? Most beautiful?_


Yes called matter of opinion or di#erect taste.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ is My all time favorite diva surpassing Mickie and Trish who is 2 and 3 on my all time diva list.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ is always relevent in my eyes, GOAT Diva.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> My favorite superstar of all time and my favorite diva or all time are a loving couple and they're not in the WWE anymore because of shitty politics. Thanks for reminding me WAGG.
> 
> :jose


Hopefully WWE puts her in the HOF. She deserves it.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

I miss her so much!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Loved her teaming with Paige and their friendship inside and outside the ring.*


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

You gotta miss that little and perfect ass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I might be the only one, but I really like this outfit she wore here. She had a nice sense of style.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


2 things come to mind:

1.) I know Punk's motto is "Luck is for Losers", but to wake up every day with that woman as my wife would make me feel like the luckiest fucker on the face of the Earth.

2.) Goddamn, I miss these two in WWE.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think we all missed out as fans in that we never got to see Punk and AJ together as a heel duo


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


That "I regret nothing" smirk at the end pretty much sums up why I was a fan.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> You gotta miss that little and perfect ass.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

After this shitty thread. I'm glad the OP is humbled..

Don't come back.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Crewz said:


> After this shitty thread. I'm glad the OP is humbled..
> 
> Don't come back.


Gotta wonder about your sad life when you spend your time coming in to bash a thread clearly made about someone you dislike. The question is, is it out of hate, or is it jealousy that you were so sure that Sasha was going to be better than AJ & ended up in the female parody version of New Day?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's too bad Punk turned her into a hateful and bitter person towards the business. She was so cute.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

just4kicks said:


>


She's almost there...just gotta keep going a little longerunk2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She looks like a star, but only on camera, only on camera, only on camera. :trips9

#AbsForDays #TightLittleButt


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I think we all missed out as fans in that we never got to see Punk and AJ together as a heel duo


That would've been incredible. 

At least they seem happy and at peace in real life.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


Words cannot describe how happy I am for two famous people I happen to be a MAJOR fan of (Punk also being a childhood hero of mine). roud



Arkham258 said:


> I think we all missed out as fans in that we never got to see Punk and AJ together as a heel duo


:vincecry


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

One of the things that made AJ so goddamn sexy to me is that she was just so...damn...fun




























It was so damn hard to watch her without cracking a smile...and popping a boner

A girl who makes you smile a lot...that's girlfriend material


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

dat cuteness! 










dat skipping! 










dat thigh! :agree:










dat butt! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

just4kicks;56063513[IMG said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/m/missapril/gallery/animations/gallery1/013.jpg[/IMG]


I really did enjoy this ep.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Miss that adorkably cute smile, gets me every time, damn :sodone


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I need AJ back in my life.



just4kicks said:


>


2011/2012 AJ was the best :zayn3 I just want to die smothered between her thighs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This pic was still big to me. AJ being my fave diva of all time tied with Trish.

And Rock being my fave superstar of all time, in the same pic. :mj2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I do miss her. The only female performer that made me give a shit since Trish and Lita hung up their boots. Her mic work was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish AJ had stayed around long enough or they had signed Asuka earlier enough for the two to have had some segments together. The chemistry of those two together would have been incredible.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Who has the bigger camel toe. AJ Lee or Paige.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2 

we have lost AJ/DB/PUNK

:cry


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

God i miss AJ  wish she come back.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A feud between her and Sasha would've been gold. :banderas


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

THE GAWDESS :homer


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

just4kicks said:


>


Did AJ have implants? I always thought she was natural, but that photo makes me think again.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Nah it's just the angle, she definitely has no implants.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

AJ has gotten in even better shape judging by her latest twitter post :damn


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Miss her


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

jeezus them thighs


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

http ://40.media.tumblr.com/fd9da5eefb1dbd96f5f617f383ca7d94/tumblr_o2ovfx9K0Y1sevsyjo1_1280 .jpg
Does anybody know from which site is the picture? It says it was from aj-brooks.com but it nowhere to be found.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree with the lot, she should just sub Punk and fight his first match. :mj2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I went back and watched DBry vs Punk from MITB 2012. Fantastic matc hand I had forgotten exactly how fucking hot AJ was. God damn.

It's a travesty that all three of them are gone. We're left with fucking Sheamus and Roman Reigns....ugh


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

my favorite diva ever by far. she always turned me on like crazy.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> It's too bad Punk turned her into a hateful and bitter person towards the business. She was so cute.


wwe fedex'ing punk his walking papers the day of their wedding had nothing to do with her attitude towards the business. it was all punk filling her little head with ideas.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She changed my perception on women's wrestling, God bless her. The GOAT "Divas" champ. :aj3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seeing as Brie is leaving soon :mj2


























:mj2 we losing everyone.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She obviously never skips leg day


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> She obviously never skips leg day


I don't know, she does a lot of skipping.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ithil said:


> I don't know, she does a lot of skipping.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

KitanAJ kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This might have been posted already, will delete if so.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This might have been posted already, will delete if so.


God damn, :zayn3 I never saw that gif before. Tight, flexible, petite AJ. :zayn3


----------



## LesnarGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This might have been posted already, will delete if so.


:sodone WOW


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I want Sensational Sherri vs Gail Kim vs AJ vs Asuka! But none of them were ever in WWE at the same time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

@swagger_ROCKS


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly miss her so much


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

*
We need her back now! WWE it's time for you to make things right with Punk and AJ!*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I WANNA JIZZ ON HER ABS. :woolcock


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The GOAT :banderas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I still want Gail Kim vs AJ Lee vs Asuka. My favourite 3 women of all time in WWE. I am so sad that none of them ever faced each other so far as I am aware.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:cozy The Gawdess turned 29 today. :hb


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :cozy The Gawdess turned 29 today. :hb


I will make it my life mission to find the source of this image.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> I will make it my life mission to find the source of this image.


There are probably still candid pics of a lot of the divas, especially AJ that haven't been uploaded, and may just come out at some point.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, AJ. I'm sorry she's gone but she she seems so much happier in her life.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, AJ. I'm sorry she's gone but she she seems so much happier in her life.


:dance


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Still miss her :vincecry


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

With the Bella Twins possibly leaving, Divas being rebranded and AJ bulking up I keep hoping she'll return. A guy can dream right? Right?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

N7 Spectre said:


> With the Bella Twins possibly leaving, Divas being rebranded and AJ bulking up I keep hoping she'll return. A guy can dream right? Right?


A rebranded Women's division with the likes of Sasha, Becky, Bayley and Charlotte, adding AJ to the mix would be too much to handle kada


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Please if there is a God, make this match happen.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

So with the Womens Championship a thing now, I guess AJ stays in the record books with the most Divas Championship reigns


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

N7 Spectre said:


> So with the Womens Championship a thing now, I guess AJ stays in the record books with the most Divas Championship reigns


She stays in the record book:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Da GOAT :banderas


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Most adorkable GOAT ever.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Making me all hungry in her latest twitter post :homer

.....The donuts look pretty good too :grin2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think AJ is tied with Eve Torres for most Diva title runs with 3.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

She was my favorite Diva,i hope she will come back


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Even thought AJ Lee's feud with Paige sucked on numeral reasons, I will give the devil it's due. It was extremely comical because of the stuff they were given. I am very grateful to at least see both of my queens in the ring on many times and had many segments in 2014. I respect AJ Lee for many reasons. Still to this day and age she is still one of a positive role models for little girls in the world. AJ Lee left a mark in the business and i am so proud of Miss April Lee. :mj2*_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Umbreon said:


> Making me all hungry in her latest twitter post :homer
> 
> .....The donuts look pretty good too :grin2:


That feel when I'll never be able to share a box of donuts with the pigtailed Gawdess. :mj2


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That feel when I'll never be able to share a box of donuts with the pigtailed Gawdess. :mj2



Reason #7652 to hate CM Punk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gl83 said:


> Reason #7652 to hate CM Punk


:mj2 and he still in my mark out list.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

AJ's petite ass appreciation;


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

What a specimen kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ Gawdess.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Miss AJ so much


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably one of my favorites ways to die would be between those tighs


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I miss her "don't give a fuck" attitude. One of the reasons I became a fan. 
:aj3
Plus, all that charisma.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i miss her too...she was really a good wrestler,and her "woman child" style was really appreciated by many people....and that body,broke my heart!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Why did she have to leave us so early :vincecry


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

What a heavenly women she is :book


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

> A.J. ‏@AJBrooks
> About to jump into edits for final draft of my book. If anyone needs me, I’ll be crying into a box of Thin Mints.


https://twitter.com/AJBrooks/status/727962297998548992


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Never forget 









:trips5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Thighs :kobe4


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> Thighs :kobe4


your contributions to this thread are simply amazing 

I don't mean to derail but everyone pictured in your Sig would make for an awesome stable 



:clap


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:zayn3 always a good day when this thread is bumped.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Do we think AJ could come outta retirement, like ever? I need some hope to cling onto.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Dell said:


> Do we think AJ could come outta retirement, like ever? I need some hope to cling onto.


Don't even tease me about it. :frown2:

I would lose my shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been reading rumors that AJ will return. I'm not sure if that' wishful thinking from fans. I'd love for her to crash RAW and get in Stephanie's face and play off their real life tension. But Stephanie would never go for that.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I've been reading rumors that AJ will return. I'm not sure if that' wishful thinking from fans. I'd love for her to crash RAW and get in Stephanie's face and play off their real life tension. But Stephanie would never go for that.


Yeah, shame. It would be cool if they made up but kept it hush, everyone would totally buy into legit heat between the two of them and it could be an interesting feud to say the least. If Steph wanted a Mania match it's about as good as she'd get, all the ingredients are there. 

The whole situation with AJ, Punk and WWE is just such a shame...I really hope they can put egos aside and get passed this shit, and not in 10+ years when it's too late to do something. An AJ return would certainly get some drama infused into the product and spice up the womens division which is already starting to go stale.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I've been reading rumors that AJ will return. I'm not sure if that' wishful thinking from fans. I'd love for her to crash RAW and get in Stephanie's face and play off their real life tension. But Stephanie would never go for that.


Not happening. Someone read way too much into a tweet two weeks ago.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Put some tits on this bitch and she is 10/10.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i miss her....if she could go back home,this will be the rescue of the woman division .


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Put some tits on this bitch and she is 10/10.


Nah. Don't ruin the lolita goddess.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Thought I'd bless this thread with somemore geek goddess goodness


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

@TheyDon'tWantNone! 

Using the rep gif I sent you as an avatar? Good taste.

Should bring her back as GM for the draft. She only retired from "in-ring" competition, we can get around that,


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i miss her..and cm punk too..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Thought I'd bless this thread with somemore geek goddess goodness


She seems to like the spanking :cena5


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I miss her so much it hurts


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Part of me thinks I'd want to start watching WWE regularly again if AJ Lee returned.

I don't know, she just seemed like one of the _"main characters"_ to me.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## BlackWidow4Life (May 21, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> It's too bad Punk turned her into a hateful and bitter person towards the business. She was so cute.


You've lost it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A pic of her recently which she posted on Twitter. Can't wait for her new book :mark:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not crying I just have something in my eye.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't read books. 

But I'll read hers :mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

AJ would be the perfect solution for the lack of star power in Smackdown's female roster.

AJ and Becky in the same ring :faint:

AJ vs Alexa :faint:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2 tfw I'll never play Nintendo and chill with AJ the GAWDESS 

:cry


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

i still think that she'll return one day, she's still younger than a lot of the women as well. I just hope they pay her what she's worth this time round :aj3


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd love for AJ Lee to return. But the WWE is petty enough to make her a jobber. 

She seems much happier in her life and isn't going through the motions. I wish her the continued best.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DampCoordinatedGoral-mobile.mp4


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AZTECA said:


> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DampCoordinatedGoral-mobile.mp4


Was that the entire match in one gif?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Was that the entire match in one gif?


Yes :lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762340640088657920
Looks like she's finished writing her book.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

AJ is in Punk's new UFC documentary :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna buy her book. Would love for her to do book signings in my area.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Doubt she'd ever do a book signing in the UK tbh :vincecry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Doubt she'd ever do a book signing in the UK tbh :vincecry


:mj2

I'm in Canada, so it's a bit off on my part as well.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Part of me thinks I'd want to start watching WWE regularly again if AJ Lee returned.
> 
> I don't know, she just seemed like one of the _"main characters"_ to me.



I started to watch wrestling again because of CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and AJ LEE....they are all literally the reason i'm a wrestling fan again. I was on a ten year wrestling hiatus and it wasn't until i saw the three of them on TV when I said to myself "ohh...wow...who are these three wrestlers? they look totally different than anything ive ever seen on a WWE tv...show me more". They were unique. They could talk. They could wrestle. They were great.

then the WWE showed me things like the Shield and The Wyatt family and then BOOM I was back. the WWE looked like they had a fun fresh outlook for the next few years.


who knew how short lived that excitement would be. My 3 new favorites all gone.... the wyatt family gimmick being wasted....and the WWE force-feeding us a monster heel to be a babyface.


in the end.... i miss AJ


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I really fucking loathe him, part is jealousy and part him being a complete prick, and she could do so much better.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

As a fan of those two (and by extension, their relationship), I will admit that seeing new AJ on my TV screen for the first time in literally over a year is a big reason I'm watching this Doc on Punk's progress. Knowing and seeing how happy, relaxed and just at peace she will look knowing she's finally away from a shitty situation will make me even more happy for her. Two hours left!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Watching Punk's documentary and damn AJ is looking good. Missed her on my TV.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Watching Punk's documentary and damn AJ is looking good. Missed her on my TV.


Where do you watch it at?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jail Bait.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

BrotherNero said:


> Jail Bait.


How is a 29 year old jail bait? :shrug


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

chemical said:


> Where do you watch it at?


On Fox Sports 1. New episode next week.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So refreshing to see her on TV again, even in this capacity, lol. Like a reunion of sorts with an old lost friend. She does her best to handle this new task of being the wife of a fighter now, and though she will be supporting of her husband's choice 100%, she readily admits that she's not quite ready to see him get bruises on his face and get beat up, even through sparring. An interesting dynamic since it shows we will see AJ in Milwaukee next week for episode 2, watching Punk's simulated fight up close for the first time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I missed it brehs. Hope to find it somewhere online to watch. 

:mj2 AJ


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I missed it brehs. Hope to find it somewhere online to watch.
> 
> :mj2 AJ


The UFC'll probably put it on their YouTube page if not today, then for sure by tomorrow. They got all sorts of full length shit on their channel, so this one would be no different.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol AJ not being shown on the WWE 24 on the Woman Revolution and so far lots of Bella and Steph yet they're was a Benoit spotting? is she worse than Benoit to them they must really dislike Punk :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :lol AJ not being shown on the WWE 24 on the Woman Revolution and so far lots of Bella and Steph yet they're was a Benoit spotting? is she worse than Benoit to them they must really dislike Punk :lol


:mj4 I'll never get over how petty they are sometimes. She was the first to start this trend when she was being booked HIGHLY on the main roster as a female. Yet they're giving all this cred to Steph and shit, even thou I know Steph probably pulled a little for those AJ moments, but still. Props to all the new divas and the work they're putting in, but give me a break.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :mj4 I'll never get over how petty they are sometimes. She was the first to start this trend when she was being booked HIGHLY on the main roster as a female. Yet they're giving all this cred to Steph and shit, even thou I know Steph probably pulled a little for those AJ moments, but still. Props to all the new divas and the work they're putting in, but give me a break.


The worse thing is them showing someone like Moolah who ran forced prostitution rings disguised as “training camps", with underage girls who wanted to become wrestlers like Luna Vachon


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The worse thing is them showing someone like Moolah who ran forced prostitution rings disguised as “training camps", with underage girls who wanted to become wrestlers like Luna Vachon










woah


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :lol AJ not being shown on the WWE 24 on the Woman Revolution and so far lots of Bella and Steph yet they're was a Benoit spotting? is she worse than Benoit to them they must really dislike Punk :lol


I think it has more to do with her calling out Stephanie than anything else.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I don't care what propaganda they try to disguise now but the real 4hw who got people into women's wrestling were paige aj and the bellas. And there is proof of that. The segments of those 4 had higher ratings, all 4 sell way more merch, and all 4 had higher ratings on yt, ig and sm statistics. It's really sad how they try to hide that, but the facts don't lie.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I haven't watched the WWE 24 thing yet, but it doesn't surprise me they completely neglected to mention AJ, they are that petty. Remember this is a company that deliberately stalled on their divas revolution even though it desperately needed the title, just to string out Nikki Bella's title reign a few extra months to knock AJ's accolade off. End of the day she was the focal point of the women for years and was damn successful at everything they asked of her. Bitch had a ton of fans and still does. Sold merch up with the guys, held her own in main event spots and as GM. (People are quick to shit on AJ during those times but for real, could any of the current women do a better job, fuck no, she was better on the mic than all of them). She's also wrote a book when half the women on the roster probably can't even read one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I did watch that UFC stuff, my god Punk is a lucky bastard, AJ seems like the coolest person in the world


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dell said:


> I haven't watched the WWE 24 thing yet, but it doesn't surprise me they completely neglected to mention AJ, they are that petty. Remember this is a company that deliberately stalled on their divas revolution even though it desperately needed the title, just to string out Nikki Bella's title reign a few extra months to knock AJ's accolade off. End of the day she was the focal point of the women for years and was damn successful at everything they asked of her. Bitch had a ton of fans and still does. Sold merch up with the guys, held her own in main event spots and as GM. (People are quick to shit on AJ during those times but for real, could any of the current women do a better job, fuck no, she was better on the mic than all of them). She's also wrote a book when half the women on the roster probably can't even read one.


From firing her husband on her wedding day (AFTER almost killing him, BTW), to having essentially Stephanie be the one to announce AJ's streak being broken by her puppet pawn Nikki, to now this, I am so numb to WWE pettiness that I can't even be shocked anymore. In fact, as one astute oral historian from Stockton, CA once said...










But now, after seeing that preview, once again, the strong selling point of this series of how does AJ react to all of this will be shown in a bigger spotlight next week, guaranteed. You saw her nervousness at the mere thought of her husband getting beat up (possibly psychological reminders of how sick and miserable he was with his staph infection), now she's gonna have to see it up close. And knowing how Punk did in his first sparring match, there could be loads of drama added on now with the wife watching.

It's not a new thing, though. Spouses of fighters always feel that emotional dreaded fear in almost all capacities. Melissa Cotto, Jinkee Pacquiao and Shane Carwin's wife immediately comes to mind here.

*EDIT: Remember when I mentioned AJ's nervousness is a possible trigger to her of how much he was suffering with his staph infection? This screenshot of a tumblr post illustrates that point perfectly.
*
https://twitter.com/hughesytweets/status/766088336968527872


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dropping in to add how much I hate how WWE gives all the credit for the women's revolution to the four horsewomen and don't aknowledge how AJ (and others like Paige, Emma, etc) also contributed and pretty much laid the groundwork, even when they were being held back and not given the same opportunities (WWE's fault but they like to ignore that) as the horsewomen and the rest of the women's division today

Also, AJ and Punk are such a nice and well-fitted couple lol. The documentary was really cool. Can't wait for the rest of it. I'm one of the few rooting for Punk.

I'm excited for AJ's book too. I really want to read it.


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> I don't care what propaganda they try to disguise now but the real 4hw who got people into women's wrestling were paige aj and the bellas. And there is proof of that. The segments of those 4 had higher ratings, all 4 sell way more merch, and all 4 had higher ratings on yt, ig and sm statistics. It's really sad how they try to hide that, but the facts don't lie.


Well they didn't exactly omit the Bellas contributions. Paige's contributions have definitely been under publicized.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Just finished watching episode 1 of Evolution Of Punk, god if I ever find someone like AJ I'm sticking a ring on her without hesitation. :zayn3


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

if you don't want punk but quickly Aj go to 5:52


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Even more AJ.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank god for this documentary series giving me my AJ fix.










She looks amazing here :zayn3

I love how they call her a 3x WWE Women's champion.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

I miss AJ so much


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@The Son Shala @Dell these 2 are so :cozy together. 


































:mj2 I still love her.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punk going all MMA on her. 










I love her knuckle duster mug.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, time to resurrect this. Who's pre-ordering her book?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Okay, time to resurrect this. Who's pre-ordering her book?


Already done it :sk :aj3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Defo buying a copy, I'll buy two copies if it has pics inside it.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Okay, time to resurrect this. Who's pre-ordering her book?


I'll be giving it a read for sure, I'm sure it will be a fun read and I'm sure there's bound to be some interesting stories in there.

I still miss her.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

On this day:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I would be more content with her retirement if she put out regular content of herself like other former women tend to, why is she so against doing selfies?

Especially when she looks so damn good.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

kween


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad to see some AJ fans still care and post about her. Can't allow her accomplishments and what she tried to do be forgotten about regardless of how much bitter Stephanie and WWE's phony "revolution" would like for people to forget.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

On this day:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

What a tease.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


> What a tease.


She's adorable.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

N7 Spectre said:


> What a tease.


def need one. :ghost can't wait.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Knowing how WWE treated AJ and Punk, I think It's quite sad to see people accusing Paige of "throwing her life away" because she Isn't 110 percent dedicated to the company.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

gsm1988 said:


> Glad to see some AJ fans still care and post about her. Can't allow her accomplishments and what she tried to do be forgotten about regardless of how much bitter Stephanie and WWE's phony "revolution" would like for people to forget.


 Sigh


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She is literally the cutest thing in the world, imo.



Also pre-ordered her book the other day, anything to support the GOAT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She got a nice small butt. :aj3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Would pass up all the money in the world to be all over AJ in my room like that.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

N7 Spectre said:


> Would pass up all the money in the world to be all over AJ in my room like that.


:book


I'd order 100 of her books in order to get a chance. Nah fuck it she can have my entire bank balance dammit.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

No surprise the ratings have tanked since AJ left.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


>


Never seen this pic before, does it exist in HD?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Dell said:


> Never seen this pic before, does it exist in HD?


Unfortunately no :sad: just some random candid I found, was even smaller so I had to zoom in on it, those damn thighs :yum:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:no: Officially jealous of her damn dog now in that first pic.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alexa Bliss now has more stipulation matches in five months than AJ got in four years. Wow.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Again :no: lousy loveable dog.

 

That smile is too cute <3


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a shame how people turn on you after you have been gone for a while.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Just imagine.



:banderas


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why do I feel so nostalgic about something that was only like a couple years ago


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Why do I feel so nostalgic about something that was only like a couple years ago


That tends to happen when your accomplishments get erased by a spiteful and vindictive company. :frown2:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> It's a shame how people turn on you after you have been gone for a while.


I don't think most people turned on her tbh, she always had a small vocal contingent of haters. Most intelligent fans know the last year of her time in WWE was clearly difficult and awkward for her, she was phoning it in, but for good reason. 

Thing is when you've been gone for a while it's easy to forget about most aspects of her time here. For example, if you go back and watch you'll remember how many great and funny promos AJ did over 2012-2013. Especially her Kaitlyn feud and Punk/Bryan, Cena/Ziggler and GM roles. She never messed up her lines and played her character brilliantly over those angles.

Also she was around at a time when WWE gave zero fucks about women. The 2 minute matches were the norm on TV, and AJ started the break out from that as she gained a large fan following, they had to feature her more. Imagine if she was around now the sort of stuff she could have done, with Sasha, Alexa, now they're letting them do stipulation matches and giving them a lot more promo time, you know we'd have gotten a lot more from her.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It doesn't get any easier, whoever came up with that "time heals all wounds" bs is a liar. I still miss her. :mj2


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Still don't get the hype around her but credit to launching the fanboy/girl effect that has since claimed Paige,Becky,Sasha,Finn,Seth,and Dean (waits to respond to the what about Alexa comment)


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> I don't think most people turned on her tbh, she always had a small vocal contingent of haters. Most intelligent fans know the last year of her time in WWE was clearly difficult and awkward for her, she was phoning it in, but for good reason.
> 
> Thing is when you've been gone for a while it's easy to forget about most aspects of her time here. For example, if you go back and watch you'll remember how many great and funny promos AJ did over 2012-2013. Especially her Kaitlyn feud and Punk/Bryan, Cena/Ziggler and GM roles. She never messed up her lines and played her character brilliantly over those angles.
> 
> Also she was around at a time when WWE gave zero fucks about women. The 2 minute matches were the norm on TV, and AJ started the break out from that as she gained a large fan following, they had to feature her more. Imagine if she was around now the sort of stuff she could have done, with Sasha, Alexa, now they're letting them do stipulation matches and giving them a lot more promo time, you know we'd have gotten a lot more from her.


Well we're all just supposed to be perfectly happy with her getting no credit from anyone and having other people get all of the credit for everything she ever tried to do.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> As a fan of those two (and by extension, their relationship), I will admit that seeing new AJ on my TV screen for the first time in literally over a year is a big reason I'm watching this Doc on Punk's progress. Knowing and seeing how happy, relaxed and just at peace she will look knowing she's finally away from a shitty situation will make me even more happy for her. Two hours left!







 Same here although I hate how the company has erased her from history and has pretty much given her the Chyna treatment. This guy has been claiming for a whIle that AJ could appear at Wrestlemania Axxess to promote her book. I don't believe it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

gsm1988 said:


> https://youtu.be/lKHZTzjrd8I Same here although I hate how the company has erased her from history and has pretty much given her the Chyna treatment. This guy has been claiming for a whIle that AJ could appear at Wrestlemania Axxess to promote her book. I don't believe it.



It is interesting to know that the release day for the book is *TWO DAYS* after WrestleMania. You know what they say: where there's smoke, there's fire...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> It is interesting to know that the release day for the book is *TWO DAYS* after WrestleMania. You know what they say: where there's smoke, there's fire...


I assumed that the reason for that is because her book is being released exactly two years after leaving WWE and that she perhaps made an agreement to not talk about wrestling until then. Perhaps that is when her contract runs out. I'm not sure but that makes more sense to me than making an appearance for a company that has blacklisted her from its history and pretty much given her the Chyna treatment and just two weeks ago took yet another petty shot at her husband. I know the expression is that time heals all wounds but my gut tells me that AJ and Stephanie absolutely HATE each other and I don't see everything that happened blowing over that soon. I also expect her to speak out about WWE in a less than positive manner either in the book or while doing interviews, and the company wouldn't freely allow her to promote her book if she is critical. It could happen but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, I miss AJ. Still my favourite female there's been in WWE, and one of the reasons why 2013 is one of my favourite years ever in WWE (alongside The Shield and Punk). I wish she didn't retire


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

gsm1988 said:


> I assumed that the reason for that is because her book is being released exactly two years after leaving WWE and that she perhaps made an agreement to not talk about wrestling until then. Perhaps that is when her contract runs out. I'm not sure but that makes more sense to me than making an appearance for a company that has blacklisted her from its history and pretty much given her the Chyna treatment and just two weeks ago took yet another petty shot at her husband. I know the expression is that time heals all wounds but my gut tells me that AJ and Stephanie absolutely HATE each other and I don't see everything that happened blowing over that soon. I also expect her to speak out about WWE in a less than positive manner either in the book or while doing interviews, and the company wouldn't freely allow her to promote her book if she is critical. It could happen but I don't see it happening.


Most definitely. If AJ decides to go off and trash those assholes, they shouldn't be surprised. Plus, imagine if Punk had actually died under their watch and negligence? AJ would have had every right to go full blown Martha Hart on their carny asses.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Most definitely. If AJ decides to go off and trash those assholes, they shouldn't be surprised. Plus, imagine if Punk had actually died under their watch and negligence? AJ would have had every right to go full blown Martha Hart on their carny asses.


And on top of that most everyone in the company except for Bayley (who is genuine) Paige (who has fallen out of favor coinciding with falling for a guy who Triple H dislikes) and the Bellas (who do it in a manner that comes off to me as very disingenuous particularly when they "thanked" her and were about the only women to publicly acknowledge her leaving soon after their own mother accused her of faking an injury to take time off) will not even acknowledge her existence. It's beyond disrespectful to me. I was told that I should get over it and accept AJ as a martyr for the division but I won't, not when everyone there acts as if she never even existed. Fuck that.

I have noticed that AJ's agent has liked tweets asking AJ to return to WWE and also liked tweets about how she should expose and go off on WWE lol.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone notice how Nikki is just fine with other women saying the same things about her that she got angry at AJ for saying? Sounds like hypocrisy to me.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

If only she had sucked it up and continued working for people who hate her husband (and her by extension) and tried to ruin her wedding day and filed a suit against her husband, then she might have been in a position for WWE to throw her a few bones during the pseudo and fake as Hell "women's revolution" which was and is only built around Papa Hunter's NXT kids. It's perfectly OK that the company treats her like Chyna and that no one ever acknowledges her because we have other women now who have taken her place. Clearly anyone who is upset about how the company treated her is jealous and bitter that other women are surpassing her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

BC Amplified on YouTube was correct about Kurt Angle coming back, I'll be even more impressed if his prediction of AJ appearing at Mania Axxess turns out to be correct.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I posted a video of BC Amplified months ago, where he talked about an AJ return, it got shot down, in the same video, he described Sasha's summer title reign perfectly before it even happened, I would like to think HHH and Vince tried to get AJ to return, part of me hopes that's why they're doing Charlotte vs Bayley at the Rumble, but I suppose it is just to build Bayley up for Mania.

I don't believe she is truly done, I have seen it said about so many people Lesnar, Bret, Rock, Warrior, Goldberg, Angle, Sting, Hogan even far back as HBK prior to 2002. Hell she still follows WWE, Vince and Stephanie McMahon on twitter.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


> I posted a video of BC Amplified months ago, where he talked about an AJ return, it got shot down, in the same video, he described Sasha's summer title reign perfectly before it even happened, I would like to think HHH and Vince tried to get AJ to return, part of me hopes that's why they're doing Charlotte vs Bayley at the Rumble, but I suppose it is just to build Bayley up for Mania.
> 
> I don't believe she is truly done, I have seen it said about so many people Lesnar, Bret, Rock, Warrior, Goldberg, Angle, Sting, Hogan even far back as HBK prior to 2002. Hell she still follows WWE, Vince and Stephanie McMahon on twitter.


That would be something but I don't see it happening this soon. Her first announced book signing is in New Jersey on April 6. She also took a tone in a recent diary post on her website that made it sound like she is done with wrestling forever.

Amplified did predict Angle returning though on top of Sasha's title runs.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish Mickie's promos on SD and Talking Smack were actually shoots, because she told the truth. Hopefully AJ gets shown some respect when her book is released.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

New picture taken yesterday, from the NHL all star weekend


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Such a beautiful rare sighting these days, why is she so opposed to taking selfies?

It never gets any easier.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hasn't stopped bothering me that Brie Bella of all people got treated like a legend hall of famer when she left but AJ got about as much of a reaction from her peers as Kelly Kelly did and has been given the Chyna treatment by the company ever since. I guess that's what happens when you try standing up to the system before It's the cool thing to do and make everyone else who end up embracing all of the changes once it is the cool thing to do uncomfortable.

Thanks for contributing @N7 Spectre, It's nice to have a Sasha fan on here who doesn't think aj is irrelevant and that people should not care about her anymore


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Not to discredit Sasha, because I like her a lot, so much that she has risen to my second fav, knocking Mickie down to third. But if it wasn't for AJ's departure, Sasha wouldn't be getting half the attention she gets from me, again, nothing on Sasha, I just love AJ Lee so much more.

Come to think of it I started liking Sasha at first because she personally reminded me of AJ, not so much these days, but damn, a match between them is my biggest dream match.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Look who is featured in the March issue of Cosmopolitan Magazine.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

gsm1988 said:


> If only she had sucked it up and continued working for people who hate her husband (and her by extension) and tried to ruin her wedding day and filed a suit against her husband, then she might have been in a position for WWE to throw her a few bones during the pseudo and fake as Hell "women's revolution" which was and is only built around Papa Hunter's NXT kids. It's perfectly OK that the company treats her like Chyna and that no one ever acknowledges her because we have other women now who have taken her place. Clearly anyone who is upset about how the company treated her is jealous and bitter that other women are surpassing her. @Legit BOSS


I will never understand this mindset. She willingly chose to leave and forego whatever time she had left on her contact. Why should the WWE acknowledge her? She didn't want to be there and the WWE has moved on and have replaced her with far more talented women, who do.

Both her and her husband were given extended title reigns and were top stars in their divisions. They were compensated millions of dollars for doing so as well. Her husband is a living contradiction. So in my eyes, the two of them come off more as ungrateful pieces of shit, than victims of the WWE, and I'd love for both of their legacies to continue to be ignored for as long as possible. 

Until of course they come back... because they always come back,


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ibracadabra said:


> I will never understand this mindset. She willingly chose to leave and forego whatever time she had left on her contact. Why should the WWE acknowledge her? She didn't want to be there and the WWE has moved on and have replaced her with far more talented women, who do.
> 
> Both her and her husband were given extended title reigns and were top stars in their divisions. They were compensated millions of dollars for doing so as well. Her husband is a living contradiction. So in my eyes, the two of them come off more as ungrateful pieces of shit, than victims of the WWE, and I'd love for both of their legacies to continue to be ignored for as long as possible.
> 
> Until of course they come back... because they always come back,


First of all she wasn't replaced by far more talented women, the only reason people believe that is because they have been given more chances to have long and good matches. It's not because they are more talented, but rather because they're Triple H's girls and he wants to be able to take credit for their success. There are many other women over the years who could have had similar quality matches if given the chance to, but they weren't. And do you think it was acceptable for WWE to try and deliberately ruin her wedding day just to get back at Punk? Triple H knew AJ would be returning soon. He had no good reason to do that. How dare she be so ungrateful as to not be thrilled about working for a company that tried to ruin her wedding day!!! AJ wasn't hand picked by Papa Hunter to "revolutionize" women's wrestling and stood up for the women's division before it was cool to. AJ wasn't happy with the division being treated like a piss break and was not shy in expressing that to Stephanie McMahon herself, unlike all the other women who smiled and took what they were given and then embraced the "revolution" as soon as the company realized how popular Ronda and women in sports in general were becoming and decided to try and profit from it, both financially and from a PR perspective.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

gsm1988 said:


> First of all she wasn't replaced by far more talented women, the only reason people believe that is because they have been given more chances to have long and good matches. It's not because they are more talented, but rather because they're Triple H's girls and he wants to be able to take credit for their success.


I'm sorry but that excuse is lame.



> There are many other women over the years who could have had similar quality matches if given the chance to, but they weren't.


Name them, because AJ Lee certainly isn't one of them. 



> And do you think it was acceptable for WWE to try and deliberately ruin her wedding day just to get back at Punk? Triple H knew AJ would be returning soon. He had no good reason to do that. How dare she be so ungrateful as to not be thrilled about working for a company that tried to ruin her wedding day!!!


Her husband walked out on the job 6 months earlier. What the fuck was he expecting? Several other performers were released on that day. The world doesn't revolve around CM Punk, no matter how much he seems to think it does. The man had 6 months to man the fuck up, he didn't, yet decides to bitch the day the WWE took action. 



> AJ wasn't hand picked by Papa Hunter to "revolutionize" women's wrestling and stood up for the women's division before it was cool to.


You mean after spending years being the face of the Piss Break division? She may not have been given a lot to work with but I'm sure as hell she wasn't told go out there and bore the crap out of people with shitty matches, either. If the WWE had felt hat she was capable of doing anymore than she did, they would have at least allowed her to showcase it in the many matches she had in the years she spent there. 



> AJ wasn't happy with the division being treated like a piss break


Bullshit. She spent years leading men to the toilet. From the minute "Light it Up" hit and she would come skipping down the ramp like some retarded child. 


> and was not shy in expressing that to Stephanie McMahon herself, unlike all the other women who smiled and took what they were given and then embraced the "revolution" as soon as the company realized how popular Ronda and women in sports in general were becoming and decided to try and profit from it, both financially and from a PR perspective.


I'm happy as hell she's gone, and has been replaced by talented women, who can actually be taken seriously.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't like AJ?

Don't click on her thread.

Simple.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ibracadabra said:


> I'm sorry but that excuse is lame.
> 
> 
> Name them, because AJ Lee certainly isn't one of them.
> ...


Yes he walked out but that doesn't make it OK to fire him on their wedding day knowing she was returning soon after. That shows a complete disregard for an actively employed talent. Being pushed does not mean that you accept something like that. But I guess it was justified because Hunter wanted revenge on Punk and AJ didn't come from his glorified Indy.

In case you didn't notice no one was really having good matches at that time. It's extremely difficult to go out and have a good match when you are fortunate to receive 5 minutes on pay per view and getting half that time on TV to build up. Funny how when AJ was given time to have good matches (Natalya from 3/11/14 Main Event is a prime example) she had good matches. Gail Kim was never given any time to have good matches during her run in WWE. Nor was Beth Phoenix or Mickie James. Does that all mean that they were not good enough to? Those opportunities were few and far between, and no one would place the NXT women on such a pedestal if they had the same circumstances as the women who preceded them did. 

No she was replaced by women who's credit Papa Hunter and Mama Stephanie can take credit for. Why don't you go praise them somewhere else.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So adorable.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG she has an Instagram  

https://www.instagram.com/officialajmendez/

But the tweet from that image above.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831253392777437186
Bikini selfies?!


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I suppose she's trolling big time but the mere possibility...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I joked not too long ago that AJ is lower than Kelly Kelly in wwe's view. That may actually be more true than I thought. 

Glad to see her breaking out of her hibernation though


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG! It begins! No bikini selfies, but it is new AJ content :mark:

She titled them

Before recording the audiobook

 

After recording the audiobook

 

To me it looks more like, before reverse lana, after reverse lana

:vince


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832300079193141248


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Still waiting for the bikini selfies :zayn3 wens3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:trips8 AJ killing the recycled post with this IG page being made.

We back, my brehs. :zayn3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833897710419742720
"AJ Lee" entrance in The Rock's new movie. That music :mark:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bitch looks more like Sasha Banks than AJ Lee, da fuq is she wearing? The fact its being filmed by, and where people who actually know AJ and the product make her attire for this film session even more insulting.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Even having an imposter AJ act out a VERY SHITTY reenactment of Paige's debut (I don't blame Thea Thinidad, It's not her fault that it was done all wrong especially when most everyone there knows exactly how it went down) Isn't enough to make anyone in that company even acknowledge her existence. BOO


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I really think that they should have just paid AJ to play herself in this film. It makes sense to have an actress for Paige, given that she's in the whole film. However, who's better qualified to play the small part AJ is in more than AJ herself?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish she was still around to feud with Nikki Cross... Crazy chick vs insane chick


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

3 years ago today:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ibracadabra said:


> I'm sorry but that excuse is lame.
> 
> 
> Name them, because AJ Lee certainly isn't one of them.
> ...


lol 80% of the main roster women is not even close to being on Ajs level. stop it.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

No bikini selfies yet but the instagram is coming along nicely...


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*First review for her book on Amazon.com:*






















https://www.amazon.com/Crazy-My-Superpower-Triumphed-Breaking/dp/0451496663#customerReviews


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

"The important thing is that she never gave up, was determined to become a pro wrestler and over came her size, massive amounts of sexism and misogyny from within the business and the fact a certain Director of Talent Relations (who is never named in the book but I have named their brother in this review.) directly told her that she was considered unf**kable by the fans and higher-ups. Ouch."

:sip what a nice place to work


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinking AJ was unf***able :franklol:heston


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Thinking AJ was unf***able :franklol:heston


Probably said after she refused to fuck him. Which then, it would be true! For him she was unfuckable because he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

gsm1988 said:


> I joked not too long ago that AJ is lower than Kelly Kelly in wwe's view. That may actually be more true than I thought.
> 
> Glad to see her breaking out of her hibernation though


Nah. They're just in a position right now where they view talking about her isn't worth it. They tend to ignore people that they aren't on the best of terms with. It will be fixed one day once the shitstorm with Punk is over. I don't think that WWE really has a beef with AJ herself.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DELETE said:


> lol 80% of the main roster women is not even close to being on Ajs level. stop it.


*I banned him from the thread so carry on.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *I banned him from the thread so carry on.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol man, WWE isn't all sunshine and rainbows like they paint themselves out to be.

:mj2 used to think AJ wasn't going anywhere when they had her jobbing out Nattie and Beth week in and week out. Glad she broke the barriers before Nikki and Brie got with DB (before he got his mega FOTC push) and Cena. Or those 2 would have done everything to bury her night in and night out.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Nah. They're just in a position right now where they view talking about her isn't worth it. They tend to ignore people that they aren't on the best of terms with. It will be fixed one day once the shitstorm with Punk is over. I don't think that WWE really has a beef with AJ herself.


Well if the passage about Laurinaitis is true, then I can imagine her having problems within the company that go beyond Punk. Unfortunately individuals within the company who love to push the "women's revolution" won't acknowledge her and I think It's because they know Stephanie hates her.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a feeling that Big Johnny is going to be hearing a lot about that particular story once the book comes out.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7f/7d/48/7f7d489c78db625eb7fe097ed88c8523.jpg

Really, this is unbangeable? Seriously?

I know that different people can have different tastes, but jeez. Was this person perhaps blind, or stupid, or "inexperienced" with women, or perhaps some unholy combination of all of those?

I mean I don't think that I've ever met a single person who watches wrestling who didn't think that AJ oozed sex appeal out of every poor. Heck even my dad, who never watches wrestling, happened to walk in the room while I was watching an AJ Lee segment and his immediate response was to go "wow, she's quite the looker isn't she."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, that's it. People do have their own tastes, but this dude basically told AJ that he speaks for all the male fans out there, and that he knows nobody will be attracted to her. And in that case, he can get the fuck out.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Tightness > size

amirite?

:woolcock


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

It's one of "those" nights.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not trying to knock Beth Phoenix because she was talented and could have made a bigger impact in a women's division that was treated seriously, but WWE is bringing back someone else who made much less of an impact than AJ did and using her to promote the "Women's Revolution." So what this means is that all of the women who act like AJ never existed will talk about how influential Beth was and praise her as being a cornerstone of the "revolution" all while the official line continues to be within WWE that AJ never did anything of note.


----------



## RussoCornette (Sep 13, 2016)

Beth is in because she's married to Edge and was Punk's girlfriend back in the day - so its a knock to punk too. Like he cares.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think that they are doing it to spite Punk or anything. She's one of the only good women that is still young enough to be able to wrestle well that was actually good.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Let's see how many (if any) of AJ and Punk's old wrasslin friends drop in to visit them while in their hometown this week.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

AJ tried to take a stand for the treatment of women in WWE and tried to create an environment similar to what we have now. She did it without support from company higher ups and her outspokenness earned her some enemies backstage among the other women who were satisfied with the status quo and did not want to rock the apple cart. For doing this, for daring to take WRESTLING seriously in a division that was all about portraying women as catty crazy and bitchy, she was mocked both on air (listen to the commentary when referencing how much the title meant to her as well as getting the date of her title win tattooed on her back) and behind the scenes. The lack of respect women were given, combined with WWE not even having enough consideration for her to not try and ruin her wedding day just to get back at her husband (knowing she was returning soon after) caused her to leave the company. She even did one last service before leaving by calling out Stephanie (who had yet to realize how WWE could capitalize off of Ronda Rousey's popularity) for being a hypocrite. And what has she gotten for all of this? Just about nothing.

So when a particular professed AJ fan on this board @Legit BOSS tells me that I should not care about how AJ was/is treated, and gets upset at attempts to defend AJ's legacy and attempts to express frustration at WWE as well as certain individuals within the company who hypocritically give themselves credit for starting a "Women's Revolution" while at the same time acting like AJ never existed, it angers me. As far as I'm concerned every woman in that locker room has a debt of gratitude to her. From helping to change the standards of what women in WWE should be, to becoming the first female in years to get merchandise, to taking a stand for the women's division before it became the cool thing to do, AJ did a lot for women in WWE and it is unacceptable to me that she is treated like less than a footnote in history while other women reap the rewards of what she was vilified for trying to do. No @Legit BOSS I will not accept that AJ is a martyr and appreciate that her vision of longer matches and more serious portrayal of the division is now a reality, not when the hypocrite who AJ called out and who could not have cared less until it became politically convenient to is the person who gets the credit publicly, and not while AJ within the company is treated like Chyna was for more than a decade up until her death when WWE hypocritically embraced her. So don't expect me (or others here for that matter who I am sure share this view) to shut up and get over it and bask in the greatness of Sasha Banks and whoever else gets credit for all AJ tried to do while AJ continues to get zero credit for anything.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

She finally posted ?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> AJ tried to take a stand for the treatment of women in WWE and tried to create an environment similar to what we have now. She did it without support from company higher ups and her outspokenness earned her some enemies backstage among the other women who were satisfied with the status quo and did not want to rock the apple cart. For doing this, for daring to take WRESTLING seriously in a division that was all about portraying women as catty crazy and bitchy, she was mocked both on air (listen to the commentary when referencing how much the title meant to her as well as getting the date of her title win tattooed on her back) and behind the scenes. The lack of respect women were given, combined with WWE not even having enough consideration for her to not try and ruin her wedding day just to get back at her husband (knowing she was returning soon after) caused her to leave the company. She even did one last service before leaving by calling out Stephanie (who had yet to realize how WWE could capitalize off of Ronda Rousey's popularity) for being a hypocrite. And what has she gotten for all of this? Just about nothing.
> 
> So when a particular professed AJ fan on this board @Legit BOSS tells me that I should not care about how AJ was/is treated, and gets upset at attempts to defend AJ's legacy and attempts to express frustration at WWE as well as certain individuals within the company who hypocritically give themselves credit for starting a "Women's Revolution" while at the same time acting like AJ never existed, it angers me. As far as I'm concerned every woman in that locker room has a debt of gratitude to her. From helping to change the standards of what women in WWE should be, to becoming the first female in years to get merchandise, to taking a stand for the women's division before it became the cool thing to do, AJ did a lot for women in WWE and it is unacceptable to me that she is treated like less than a footnote in history while other women reap the rewards of what she was vilified for trying to do. No @Legit BOSS I will not accept that AJ is a martyr and appreciate that her vision of longer matches and more serious portrayal of the division is now a reality, not when the hypocrite who AJ called out and who could not have cared less until it became politically convenient to is the person who gets the credit publicly, and not while AJ within the company is treated like Chyna was for more than a decade up until her death when WWE hypocritically embraced her. So don't expect me (or others here for that matter who I am sure share this view) to shut up and get over it and bask in the greatness of Sasha Banks and whoever else gets credit for all AJ tried to do while AJ continues to get zero credit for anything.


*
I call bullshit AJ didn't do jack for womens wrestling just like Punk didn't do jack for the business, the real change from "Divas" to women was ironically with the show "Total Divas" where they portrayed the women as having actual passion for the business and not just wanting to be pretty faces(The first show even highlighted this with their sadness of being left off the Wrestlemania 29 card), that was 2 years before AJ even tweeted that tweet, by the time she tweeted it Brie/Stephanie had already happened.*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837795044308443136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837848744787836929


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

RLStern said:


> *
> I call bullshit AJ didn't do jack for womens wrestling just like Punk didn't do jack for the business, the real change from "Divas" to women was ironically with the show "Total Divas" where they portrayed the women as having actual passion for the business and not just wanting to be pretty faces(The first show even highlighted this with their sadness of being left off the Wrestlemania 29 card), that was 2 years before AJ even tweeted that tweet, by the time she tweeted it Brie/Stephanie had already happened.*


Why are you even on this thread? What did Brie vs Stephanie do for the women's division? Only reason it was near the top of the card is because Stephanie was involved, as soon as she was no longer involved they went back to where they were before. AJ's tweet put egg on Stephanie's face and put her in a position where combined with the outrage over the Raw tag match, pretty much forced WWE to at least pay lip service to take action to improve the division. Fairly or unfairly, Total Divas reinforced every negative stereotype about women that fans already had. I don't want to criticize Nikki Bella because I respect her, but that tweet combined with AJ speaking her mind did as much for the division as anything the Bellas (or the NXT women for that matter) did, and her tweet did more than Nikki's subsequent bullshit comment about how women were in no way shape or form marginalized. The major difference is that Stephanie hates AJ so she gets no credit while Bellas get credited.

I'm not a big Bella fan but I at least give them credit unlike you who seems to dislike AJ for simply being alive.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

RLStern said:


> *
> I call bullshit AJ didn't do jack for womens wrestling just like Punk didn't do jack for the business, the real change from "Divas" to women was ironically with the show "Total Divas" where they portrayed the women as having actual passion for the business and not just wanting to be pretty faces(The first show even highlighted this with their sadness of being left off the Wrestlemania 29 card), that was 2 years before AJ even tweeted that tweet, by the time she tweeted it Brie/Stephanie had already happened.*


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837795044308443136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837848744787836929




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837872635275018240
Already hard


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a disrespectful company WWE is. Two shots at Punk in one night. And some people think AJ should have stayed in that miserable environment.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I heard AJ was doing the voice for her audiobook? So I get to listen to her tell me a story until I fall asleep? 

I'm going to get far more pleasure from this than intended I'm sure.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

https://twitter.com/AJBrooks/status/839643808732172288 Good for AJ that there are women out there who have her back and are willing to help her tell her story, since no one in the company that she helped change the face of seems to care. @Legit BOSS


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ, taking over my PS4 with that latest PS4 update


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


> AJ, taking over my PS4 with that latest PS4 update


AJ-Lee-X is actually my PSN. I'm a true stan.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> AJ-Lee-X is actually my PSN. I'm a true stan.


Awesome to encounter a fan who won't lash out at you for asserting that she deserves respect from the current women. @Legit BOSS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

gsm1988 said:


>












CM Punk, you lucky bastard!!!


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Papadoc81 said:


> CM Punk, you lucky bastard!!!


So do I. I wish her colleagues respected her more.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

This better be a photoshop.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm glad she appears to be enjoying her life but she has every right to tell that company off if she feels like it.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Thigh day, because <3






















































































































































:yum:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Props to Kaitlyn/Celeste for having enough respect to not shill for a company that hates AJ.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, years and life go by fast. If you look close both AJ and Kaitlyn got some silver hair going there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Even though she is not in my sign anymore but she is still my diamond in my heart and soul. AJ Lee is still one of my favorite divas champion of all time.*_


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG that last photo :mark:



>


Have always wanted to hold AJ like that.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not one person in WWE wished AJ a happy birthday. The only people associated with wrestling that I saw who did are Kaitlyn/Celeste and Punk, both of whom are no longer wrestling. It will be interesting to see who dares to publicly acknowledge much less praise her book considering that everyone there must know how Lady Balls feels. And people wonder why she doesn't want to return to a shithole where she is not respected by either the higher ups or the talent.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy belated Birthday to AJ. I'm looking forward to reading her book. I wish I had it to read during my upcoming trip.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope someone shows AJ the clip of Stephanie lamenting about how hard it was for Mae Young as if she gave a fuck about how women are perceived in WWE prior to discovering who Ronda Rousey is. God damn I despise her.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE is full of kiss ass corporate suck ups (both present and past talent), and as much as I would like to see AJ back I'm happy that she is the exception to that rule.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

This pretty much sums up how I feel.










She is the moon to my wolf.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.diva-dirt.com/132293/stephanie-mcmahon-reveals-believes-created-womens-evolution/
Meanwhile she is actively blacklisting the one who actually called out their bullshit hypocrisy.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

gsm1988 said:


>


When I first saw this pic on notifications, it floored me. The robe, the sultry look, shit even a rare barefoot tease. The whole package left me like... :YES

Aso, the Kaitlyn reunion was incredibly sweet and touching. The release day is almost finally here!!!

And lastly, that Paige tweet looks really, really, REALLY bad in hindsight. lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:mark: Goddam, I *NEED* this in HQ and color.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

http://usatodayhss.com/2017/girls-sports-month-aj-brooks-aj-lee-wwe-book-bipolar

Q: With the title of the book, you embrace labels like crazy. But one label that I know you didn’t embrace during your WWE career is diva. Why didn’t you like the term and what do you think about the company’s decision to use “superstars” for both men and women.

A: "For me, embracing words like “crazy” or “impulsive” or “tomboy” and things that have these negative connotations, I think they’re kind of placed upon people in a negative way. Embracing it is a way to break that negative stigma.
It was sort of the opposite with the word “diva.”. There was an embracing of something that was not, I think, truthful to everyone that was on the roster. There weren’t divas. I think the connotations for that just weren’t true to who our girls were. When you enter that world and you say, “This is just how the business is now, but we will be different. We will show that we have layers.” I actually have the quote in one of my speeches that I wanted to redefine the term “diva.” You can call me that, but it’s going to mean something new. I think my generation definitely did that and I’m really proud of that. To know that the girls after me have kind of taken that ball and run with it and are evolving, it warms my heart.. There’s nothing else I could have wanted more for the future than for it to be so redefined that the word was abolished."

Also of note is that she does not answer a question about whether or not she would still be in WWE if not for the Punk situation. She cites the ongoing lawsuit as a reason to not answer.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I miss AJ


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


> :mark: Goddam, I *NEED* this in HQ and color.


My new fav pic, lol.



Jay55 said:


> http://usatodayhss.com/2017/girls-sports-month-aj-brooks-aj-lee-wwe-book-bipolar
> 
> Q: With the title of the book, you embrace labels like crazy. But one label that I know you didn’t embrace during your WWE career is diva. Why didn’t you like the term and what do you think about the company’s decision to use “superstars” for both men and women.
> 
> ...


That fucking lawsuit is STILL ongoing?!?! 

I don't get it. Punk almost literally dies slaving for this company when he should have been resting ten times over, has to leave for the sake of his health and sanity, and for months, doesn't say anything, while WWE potshots and jabs at him with minor reference after minor reference. Then, after he "got those motherfuckers" for fucking with his wedding day, and finally ending his silence to let us know what the fuck happened (and also not saying anything since, BTW), WWE, once again being the miserable sons of bitches they are, get butthurt and bankroll a lawsuit to try and keep Punk down, and by extension, AJ. With of course, continued potshots now that Punk lost his first UFC fight.

I'm hoping that case gets thrown out soon, so that the unfiltered thoughts that want to be said by Punk and AJ can finally be expressed against these carny fucks.



N7 Spectre said:


>


No Chucks, barefoot flats? Color me surprised.



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> I miss AJ


Me too, man. Me, too. :crying:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> My new fav pic, lol.
> 
> 
> That fucking lawsuit is STILL ongoing?!?!
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Yet people like @Jay55 and @legitBOSS; selfishly think that we should get over it and that it doesn't matter how WWE did her wrong and that she is not worthy of being respected for all that she tried to do for the women's division and for women in general in WWE. They think that because AJ takes a publicly positive tone towards her time in wrestling and says nothing negative about the same people who tried to run her out of WWE and who made the last several months of her time there miserable who also have taken credit for things that they were not responsible for, that we should just pretend that everything is OK and that what WWE did to her and Punk does not matter. As far as I'm concerned, that company (with the exception of Bayley pretty much) is full of kiss ass suck ups and I think It's pathetic. Anyone who claims to be a "friend" of theirs who not only won't speak out about how they were done wrong, but who also won't even acknowledge their existence, should be ashamed of themselves. 

https://twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/847118010045419520
At least Bayley appreciates her.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now all of the people who pretend like AJ never existed are going to all go out of their way to praise Beth Phoenix for how much of pioneer she was. Fuck that company.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*AJ Lee interview w/ AV Club Live:*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She is so adorkable <3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

This is all I ever wanted, regular AJ conent.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Dat skirt.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I've met her twice, and she is one sexy, tasty little chick. Any of you met her before?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I met AJ Lee at a book signing earlier today. There was about 200 people who showed up and she treated everyone like they were the first person she saw. 

I like what I've read so far from her book. As a writer, I love her way with words.

I couldn't get over how small she is. It just goes to show how strong she is both inside and out.


----------



## jellybeanx007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ordered the hardcover and the audible book. It's so refreshing to hear her voice again, I'm so glad she was the narrator. 

I've never met her, but she's the first author that I wanted to meet / have sign her book. Sadly, I'm in the west coast and the signing is currently in the east coast.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

How can someone that tiny have such powerful sexy looking legs like that? BTW, I'm having my copy delivered today. Can't wait to delve in.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Excellent book, some people will be disappointed (myself included to an extent) that she doesn't talk more about her wrestling career, but she has made it clear that the primary point of the book is to detail her struggles growing up and how coming to grips with and dealing with her mental illness made her a stronger person and using her story to help other people. I liked the wrestling portion, particularly the stories from her time in FCW and the perspective she gave contrasting the mentality of the trainers there who genuinely wanted to see the women develop into good wrestlers and the corporate types such as John Laurinaitis (not mentioned by name in the book but it is obvious that she is referring to him during at least one of the stories she tells) who only cared about looks and eye candy. I am a bit disappointed she didn't talk much about her feud with Paige, but I guess that is because it took place as all of the stuff went down with Punk and that she may not have a lot of positive things to say about that time and that she decided to keep it out of the book. Paige was mentioned in the acknowledgements as one of her female "partners in crime." Hilariously Big E is also mentioned in the same category, under his real name Ettore Ewen. Describing Big E as a female "partner in crime" must be some type of joke between them. :lol


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jay55 said:


> Excellent book, some people will be disappointed (myself included to an extent) that she doesn't talk more about her wrestling career, but she has made it clear that the primary point of the book is to detail her struggles growing up and how coming to grips with and dealing with her mental illness made her a stronger person and using her story to help other people. I liked the wrestling portion, particularly the stories from her time in FCW and the perspective she gave contrasting the mentality of the trainers there who genuinely wanted to see the women develop into good wrestlers and the corporate types such as John Laurinaitis (not mentioned by name in the book but it is obvious that she is referring to him during at least one of the stories she tells) who only cared about looks and eye candy. I am a bit disappointed she didn't talk much about her feud with Paige, but I guess that is because it took place as all of the stuff went down with Punk and that she may not have a lot of positive things to say about that time and that she decided to keep it out of the book. Paige was mentioned in the acknowledgements as one of her female "partners in crime." *Hilariously Big E is also mentioned in the same category, under his real name Ettore Ewen. Describing Big E as a female "partner in crime" must be some type of joke between them.* :lol


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

gl83 said:


>


I saw his tweet but I didn't realize that he's probably looking at that particular passage LOL


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm really excited to get the book. I probably won't be able to get it signed but maybe I'll run into her somewhere in Chicago someday haha.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

went to the book signing in NJ today. like someone mentioned earlier, the amount of care and time and her attitude with EVERY single person she met was AMAZING!!! From the little girls to the gross fat guys (i guess that's me) she was just amazing. I read a ton of the book while online and just...it reminded me so much to why I find her to be one of the greatest women wrestlres of all time. 

I told her that she was a game changer...i was so nervous hhaha. 


She's amazing.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It was nice to hear that she's open to returning one day.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow. Just finished reading my copy. All in a 24 hr. span, too. I will say that it's powerful, gripping, emotional and inspirational all wrapped into one bow. AJ's volatile relationship with her mother seemed so painful yet so realistic since I know of people that go through that type of relationship. Even down to the inheriting of Bipolar Disorder. So that plot definitely hit home with me.

As I read the near 300 page memoir, discovering all of these stories, trials, errors & lessons she had to go through and in some ways still has to go through, it was a reawakening reminder as to why I was able to connect became a fan of hers in the first place. No matter what Hell or shit you go through, there is always a positive way out, no matter how murky.

As others stated, this is not a shoot-style interview digging the dirt that the sheets salivate for. In fact her last two years in the company get accelerated in the mentions. Maybe it was still a sore spot, maybe the lawsuit prevented it, or maybe she just wanted this specific book to be solely on her upbringing and showcase her perseverance. Either way, maybe there's hope we get that, as well as other backstage and road stories, in the next book.

I would highly recommend this to any and everyone, whether you're a wrestling fan or not. I give this one the RVD/Meltzer ******* special! 5/5


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I want a Love Bites shirt, I thought about it back in the day, but I never used to buy wrestling shirts.

Now though...










Stupid, stupid mistake.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

N7 Spectre said:


>


She's so tiny! God I love her.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## jellybeanx007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just came across this on YT. Connor is the cutest, and AJ's laugh is so adorable.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

jellybeanx007 said:


> Just came across this on YT. Connor is the cutest, and AJ's laugh is so adorable.


Seriously, what about AJ _isn't_ adorable?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852571557981560832


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852571557981560832


Congrats to her. It was a very enjoyable read. First book I've ever finished in one day.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852571557981560832


I really need to buy this book :frown2:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852945496675168257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853014774849908737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853055149882867712


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ/Sasha/Bayley interaction :mark


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Seeing that twitter interaction makes me happy and sad at the same time, for obvious reasons.


----------



## alkatrazzz (Apr 3, 2017)

Definitely a lady that exudes sex appeal 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

In ONE week, it's already gotten the coveted NYT Bestseller tag. So flipping proud and happy for her. So adorable to see her interacting with Bayley, essentially establishing the spiritual torch that has been passed from AJ to Bayles. And Punk's "ambush" was cutely funny and sweet; great example of a husband supporting his wife.


----------



## alkatrazzz (Apr 3, 2017)

So what does she do now

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*AJ Lee on the Livestream w/Team Coco:*


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

gl83 said:


> *AJ Lee on the Livestream w/Team Coco:*


AJ cursing and talking about "a tophat full of dicks" made my day. :banderas


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

alkatrazzz said:


> So what does she do now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Laugh her way to the bank cause if she wanted to she probably wouldn't need to work a day in her life again :draper2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@N7 Spectre

Thanks, she's sooo fucking adorable. :cozy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THought this was cute. :lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

N7 Spectre said:


>


kay <------The look you give your woman when she ask you how she looks in this dress. I love you AJ, but the hell were you thinking?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Papadoc81 said:


> kay <------The look you give your woman when she ask you how she looks in this dress. I love you AJ, but the hell were you thinking?


:shrug She looks cute imo, then again, that's me being biased, she could wear a potato sack and I'd still find her adorable.

Maybe it's her smile :hmmm


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852945496675168257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853014774849908737
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853055149882867712


*But Sasha has blacklisted AJ and won't ever acknowledge her on social media*







@Jay55


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *But Sasha has blacklisted AJ and won't ever acknowledge her on social media*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Cute. I just hope she's still around when AJ makes her eventual return.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *But Sasha has blacklisted AJ and won't ever acknowledge her on social media*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reason for anyone to be upset about a perceived lack of respect. AJ is happy, she's cashing in big time with a best selling book, she knows what she has accomplished and the impact she made, and she has made it clear that she wants the division to continue to move forward. I am happy knowing that the division will continue to move forward and that when she does return, she will return to a place that was much better than what she left, and to an environment where her accomplishments will be properly honored and respected.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Funny seeing people give AJ shit for an obvious joke about women who take selfies.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*AJ Lee is working on a new project!!! @swagger_ROCKS @Dell & @Legit BOSS :mark: *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *AJ Lee is working on a new project!!! @swagger_ROCKS @Dell & @Legit BOSS :mark: *


FLipped out when I saw this at work. roud she's still the pigtails GAWDESS.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Those quads. Sweet mother of God, those quads.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *AJ Lee is working on a new project!!! @swagger_ROCKS @Dell & @Legit BOSS :mark: *


You shouldn't have wasted your time tagging @Legit BOSS because he only came to this thread to post about Sasha. Can't even point out the fact that AJ was never given the opportunity to have matches like Sasha has had because it interferes with his bullshit narrative that Sasha is the best ever and that no one could match her, point this out and you're a bitter asshole. He literally only showed up on this thread to defend Sasha. 

Go look at the "greatest women of the past 20 years thread" to see how much respect he actually has for any woman not named Sasha.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll take credit for his response.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *AJ Lee is working on a new project!!! @swagger_ROCKS @Dell & @Legit BOSS :mark: *


*I always thought it's funny how she and The Rock got more buff after RETIRING from wrestling :lol*



gsm1988 said:


> I'll take credit for his response.


*You can also take credit for a year of being wrong about Sasha blacklisting AJ, being wrong about Sasha talking trash about AJ, and being wrong about AJ being curled up in a ball and crying because Sasha didn't mention her on Twitter. Please accept this :loss on behalf of everyone for embarassing yourself for ultimately no reason. *


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Those goddamn legs :sodone

The fact I am just now finding out about a new AJ Lee thigh pic, and no one alerted me to it :no:

#Betrayal
#HeelTurn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

She should make a YT channel imo.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> I always thought it's funny how she and The Rock got more buff after RETIRING from wrestling


Makes sense. More time to work out and rest


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I always thought it's funny how she and The Rock got more buff after RETIRING from wrestling :lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *You can also take credit for a year of being wrong about Sasha blacklisting AJ, being wrong about Sasha talking trash about AJ, and being wrong about AJ being curled up in a ball and crying because Sasha didn't mention her on Twitter. Please accept this :loss on behalf of everyone for embarassing yourself for ultimately no reason. *


OK.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

GetDown said:


>


AJ was the Women's Revolution before the Women's Revolution was cool, regardless of what those who claim AJ didn't change anyone's perceptions of women's wrestling and that all credit goes to Sasha and 4HW have to say. @Legit BOSS


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1793529-diva-decade-so-far-13.html#post52776322 "at the end of the day she changed nothing about the way women's wrestling is viewed." @Legit BOSS Not due to a lack of effort, not her fault that WWE only began caring about women for political reasons only after AJ was on her way out the door. You said that Sasha in her best matches has outperformed anything AJ did as if that makes her better, but you leave out how AJ (along with countless others) were never GIVEN THE CHANCE to have the types of matches women have had in NXT.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good to see AJ during her interview with Carson Daly acknowledge her role in helping to break the mold for women in WWE.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I really don't see that social media exchange as a sign of respect.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

GetDown said:


>


Disregard the fact that actual women's wrestling had no support backstage and that AJ was surrounded by complacent people who were satisfied with a paycheck and with appearing on a reality show and that most matches were 5 minutes max, AJ made no impact. Argue these points and you are bitter and jealous.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

AJ being diplomatic about WWE and the blatant shitting on of her legacy in order to not distract from her primary goal of raising awareness about mental illness does not mean that bullshit revisionist history that pretends like she never accomplished anything of note or that she didn't do anything to change the way female wrestlers are viewed and perceived as well as any thinking that contributes to the false narrative that AJ should ever take a backseat to any of Papa Hunter's (one of the two people primarily responsible for her leaving WWE and for killing her love of wrestling) chosen darlings for ANY REASON, should not be challenged.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good conversation about wrestling on the Marc Maron podcast today, disproving the revisionist history bullshit that no female ever loved wrestling or tried to change the perception of women in wrestling prior to the Horses.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

aj lee has no ass


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shout out to @BaeJLee and @Maizeandbluekid, thanks for keeping AJ's legacy alive and for not buying into revisionist history bullshit.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I watched an interview of hers recently where she talks about wrestling, her book, mental health etc, she's such a wonderful woman, her personality is just <3


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> I watched an interview of hers recently where she talks about wrestling, her book, mental health etc, she's such a wonderful woman, her personality is just <3


 @Legit BOSS needs to apologize for his comments about how AJ did nothing to change the landscape of women's wrestling or how female wrestlers are perceived. How could any professed "fan" say something like that? With "fans" like that who needs haters? AJ is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> @Legit BOSS needs to apologize for his comments about how AJ did nothing to change the landscape of women's wrestling or how female wrestlers are perceived. How could any professed "fan" say something like that? With "fans" like that who needs haters? AJ is awesome, thanks for sharing.


I will give him a stern talking to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Rave Bunny *This is for you bby <3. Found it while going through my chibi archives today :ajhi *


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Rave Bunny *This is for you bby <3. Found it while going through my chibi archives today :ajhi *


I saved that from when you used to have it in your sig. Her little sharp tooth is the cutest thing.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Dell said:


> I saved that from when you used to have it in your sig. Her little sharp tooth is the cutest thing.


If you need more chibi AJ stuff, just bookmark this:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> I will give him a stern talking to.


So It's OK that he shits on AJ's legacy to promote Sasha? If you even try to assert that AJ played a major role in shaping today's women's division, he'll shame you.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Now can we never speak of this topic again? @gsm1988 @Legit BOSS


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Four years ago today, the true start of the "women's revolution."


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> I saved that from when you used to have it in your sig. Her little sharp tooth is the cutest thing.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2161489-whose-merch-you-buying-6.html#post67353497 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2049753-whos-merch-do-you-own-2.html#post62697625 Doesn't even own AJ merch...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2161489-whose-merch-you-buying-6.html#post67353497 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2049753-whos-merch-do-you-own-2.html#post62697625 Doesn't even own AJ merch...


Shameful tbh!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally got her book yesterday and just ordered that new shirt today.

https://represent.com/aj/aj-mendez-limited-edition-wrestling-tee-weirdos-for-the-win-shirt

It's not a Love Bites shirt, but it'll do.

Oh how I miss seeing that sweet lil ass on my TV every week.



Dell said:


>


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


> Finally got her book yesterday and just ordered that new shirt today.
> 
> https://represent.com/aj/aj-mendez-limited-edition-wrestling-tee-weirdos-for-the-win-shirt
> 
> ...



I might buy that, just for novelty as it's only available for 2 weeks and plus it's for charity.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:sodone


















































Looks like it's going to be one of those days :woolcock


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> Shameful tbh!


Downplays all of AJ's accomplishments to prop up Sasha, thinks what WWE did to her is OK, doesn't own her merch... When does it stop????


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> I might buy that, just for novelty as it's only available for 2 weeks and plus it's for charity.


And even better, the money doesn't go towards a company that hates her!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

She's so sweet & gorgeous


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Shout out to @BaeJLee and @Maizeandbluekid, thanks for keeping AJ's legacy alive and for not buying into revisionist history bullshit.


Her legacy lives on through my old avatar whenever you click on my profile.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't ask or expect me to move on or get over the circumstances surrounding AJ leaving WWE and the biz. AJ's love for wrestling was killed by the same people who get credit for the "women's revolution." Triple H held AJ's relationship with Punk against her and deliberately set out to ruin their wedding day to get back at Punk, and didn't care about the consequences or how she would feel because she wasn't one of his "kids" and he couldn't take credit for her success. I find it unacceptable the absolute lack of respect and acknowledgement AJ receives within the biz that she devoted her life to. It was AJ who called out Stephanie McMahon and brought WWE's BS treatment of women to the public eye. AJ was working to change fans' perceptions of women in wrestling before the "4 Horsewomen" ever came along. AJ was the "women's revolution" before it was cool, and for these and other reasons I will not stop advocating that she get the respect she is so deserving of. I will accept it when people try and downplay her accomplishments and legacy or try and tell me that it doesn't matter or to "get over it," especially when it is people who profess to be fans of hers saying it.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

https://www.change.org/p/wwe-fans-respect-and-justice-for-aj-mendez-fka-aj-lee?recruiter=738970663&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Don't ask or expect me to move on or get over the circumstances surrounding AJ leaving WWE and the biz. AJ's love for wrestling was killed by the same people who get credit for the "women's revolution." Triple H held AJ's relationship with Punk against her and deliberately set out to ruin their wedding day to get back at Punk, and didn't care about the consequences or how she would feel because she wasn't one of his "kids" and he couldn't take credit for her success. I find it unacceptable the absolute lack of respect and acknowledgement AJ receives within the biz that she devoted her life to. It was AJ who called out Stephanie McMahon and brought WWE's BS treatment of women to the public eye. AJ was working to change fans' perceptions of women in wrestling before the "4 Horsewomen" ever came along. AJ was the "women's revolution" before it was cool, and for these and other reasons I will not stop advocating that she get the respect she is so deserving of. I will accept it when people try and downplay her accomplishments and legacy or try and tell me that it doesn't matter or to "get over it," especially when it is people who profess to be fans of hers saying it.


The current "women's revolution" bullshit and the 4 horsewomen are garbage. AJ is the true greatest of all time.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

gsm1988 said:


> And even better, the money doesn't go towards a company that hates her!


WWE doesn't hate AJ. The have a certain amount of disdain for her husband, but she would be welcomed back if she decided she wanted to return. I mean, she won a Mania match the day before she retired. She was also in line for a title feud right after WM. 

AJ moved tons of merch, she was popular, and could fill whatever role they needed her to. They would love to have her back, especially Vince.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I always wonder what the division would be like if she was still with the company. She might have been pushed aside for the Four Hourseladies but then again Vince loved AJ.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Downplays all of AJ's accomplishments to prop up Sasha, thinks what WWE did to her is OK, doesn't own her merch... When does it stop????












@Legit BOSS



BaeJLee said:


> I always wonder what the division would be like if she was still with the company. She might have been pushed aside for the Four Hourseladies but then again Vince loved AJ.


She would still be at the forefront of everything interesting in the division imo. 

Would love to see her feud with Sasha and Alexa.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I always hate when they talk about women who have helped pave the way for the "revolution" and they leave out AJ due to their own personal problems with her and her husband. Like she didn't play a large part to help get it started. They want you to believe the four horsewomen and NXT were the beginning of it all like AJ, and other women before her, weren't busting their asses to get rid of the barriers WWE themselves set up and took down. Though I use the words "took down" very loosely. The mitb promo made me roll my eyes a little bit.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Impeccable Sin said:


> WWE doesn't hate AJ. The have a certain amount of disdain for her husband, but she would be welcomed back if she decided she wanted to return. I mean, she won a Mania match the day before she retired. She was also in line for a title feud right after WM.
> 
> AJ moved tons of merch, she was popular, and could fill whatever role they needed her to. They would love to have her back, especially Vince.


Stephanie most certainly hates her, after AJ called her out. And even if they don't hate her, trying to ruin her wedding day showed at the very least that they didn't respect her.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

At least there is one ex women's wrestler who is not embracing this bullshit "revolution." I hope AJ goes to bed at night content and happy about not shilling for a company run by fakes and phonies.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

XDarkholmeX said:


> I always hate when they talk about women who have helped pave the way for the "revolution" and they leave out AJ due to their own personal problems with her and her husband. Like she didn't play a large part to help get it started. They want you to believe the four horsewomen and NXT were the beginning of it all like AJ, and other women before her, weren't busting their asses to get rid of the barriers WWE themselves set up and took down. Though I use the words "took down" very loosely. The mitb promo made me roll my eyes a little bit.


The Bellas also get a lot of credit because of the hashtag trending when they lied their asses off and claimed that they only had a 30 second match in order to "send a message" when they were given three minutes.

Unfortunately most past WWE female stars are willing to 110 percent toe the company line and push the bullshit "Revolution" as a real thing.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

JafarMustDie said:


> The current "women's revolution" bullshit and the 4 horsewomen are garbage. AJ is the true greatest of all time.


I wish them the best and It's great that they are getting opportunities, but the "Revolution" is bullshit and AJ not being recognized or acknowledged proves it all to be a sham. It wouldn't be nearly as bad if they didn't constantly have to remind people of this phony PR campaign that they unfortunately have enough people willing to shill and toe the company lie to pass off as legitimate.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Only one woman in tonight's gauntlet match has mentioned AJ since she left over two years ago.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> I'll stop when he stops getting angry any time people point out that AJ does not get the respect she deserves, and when he stops downplaying AJ's accomplishments and legacy to prop up Sasha. No reason why an AJ "fan" should get angry when another fan points out the truth, and that AJ should get more respect and acknowledgement than she does from other women.
> 
> ...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Empress said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, AJ. I'm sorry she's gone but she she seems so much happier in her life.


I would be too if I were no longer working for people who tried to ruin my wedding day and sued my spouse after he nearly died in their ring.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

N7 Spectre said:


>


Titty tape.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Girl is looking strong!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

AJ was awesome. I miss her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

hot as fuck


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> hot as fuck


Couldn't pay @Legit BOSS to come on here and like a post unless I call him out. He's too busy promoting Sasha to be on the cover of next year's video game, because that crap is so much more important than using your life's work to raise awareness to mental illness. Is it because AJ is Latina???


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder that AJ idolized Eddie Guerrero back before it was cool for female wrestlers to idolize Eddie Guerrero, and that she didn't have to brag about it everywhere she went to win points from fans :wink2:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dell said:


> hot as fuck


This cause is so much more important than anything which happens in a wrestling ring, and AJ deserves credit for not having to rely on a company run by bigoted Trump loving billionaires to be successful and happy.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

https://twitter.com/TheAJMendez/status/881186958755733504 AJ's shirt is available until Tuesday. Consider giving to a cause that actually matters!!!


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

So supportive of his wife! Hats off to these two for forging their own path in life and not allowing WWE to dictate their value.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasha follows Kristal Marshall on Instagram but not AJ. KRISTAL MARSHALL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I had a stalking troll bump this on my Youtube channel to bitch about Sasha. Man, watching wrestling in the college game room was so fun :lmao.*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I had a stalking troll bump this on my Youtube channel to bitch about Sasha. Man, watching wrestling in the college game room was so fun :lmao.*


Even on the AJ thread, you only post about Sasha. You came here NOT to express support for AJ, NOT to congratulate her for writing a best seller or her vital work in raising awareness to mental illness... NOT to say that you're buying one of her new shirts, but to post about Sasha and only to post about Sasha.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWGdwycl4Mv/

Something about AJ getting more support from celebrities who have nothing to do with wrestling than from people in the biz really bothers me


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I had a stalking troll bump this on my Youtube channel to bitch about Sasha. Man, watching wrestling in the college game room was so fun :lmao.*


After all the shit you have said to downplay AJ's legacy, you come on her thread referring to other people as stalking trolls. Jesus

Meanwhile you won't actually address any claims made. 

.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

So Sasha was just on Raw Talk criticizing Alexa because she didn't grow up a fan. Women calling out other women for not loving the biz, now who else has done that? Hmm....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

gsm1988 said:


> So Sasha was just on Raw Talk criticizing Alexa because she didn't grow up a fan. Women calling out other women for not loving the biz, now who else has done that? Hmm....


That is not what she said. She said some wrestlers don't like the business, but they respect it. Alexa does neither.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> That is not what she said. She said some wrestlers don't like the business, but they respect it. Alexa does neither.


I know that, just pointing out that it sounds similar to what AJ used to say about the Bellas. For the record I think AJ was wrong about the Bellas and also that Sasha is wrong about Alexa.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


>


 @swagger_ROCKS

another for the pigtail goddess collection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dell said:


> @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> another for the pigtail goddess collection


:zayn3


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> Even on the AJ thread, you only post about Sasha. You came here NOT to express support for AJ, NOT to congratulate her for writing a best seller or her vital work in raising awareness to mental illness... NOT to say that you're buying one of her new shirts, but to post about Sasha and only to post about Sasha.


I'm new here, but i notice every post i see of him/her is about Sasha.. It's a bit weird.


by the way, I'm not an AJ fan, but her audiobook is amazing. She did a great job recording that. The stories this women has is incredible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gsm1988 said:


> I know that, just pointing out that it sounds similar to what AJ used to say about the Bellas. For the record I think AJ was wrong about the Bellas and also that Sasha is wrong about Alexa.


I don't know what personal heat Sasha has with Alexa, but AJ and the Bellas stem from Bellas feeling like AJ was separating herself literally from what the other divas were doing on total divas. They felt AJ was full of herself. AJ felt Cena and DB were the reason for getting where they were, I don't feel either bellas or aj were wrong about each other, Cena has pull, and Bellas used it to their advantage. AJ did get a big head to a degree with how big her push was, and how great it was going for her. 

But I can't deny both Nikki and AJ worked hard as fuck regardless to get where they are. 

there was mutual respect thou. sort of like Rock vs HHH. Their heat, amounted for more natural matches. I really liked Alexa vs Bliss at GBOF, so if heat brings about a good feud and better matches, then by all means...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bowser said:


> I'm new here, but i notice every post i see of him/her is about Sasha.. It's a bit weird.
> 
> 
> by the way, I'm not an AJ fan, but her audiobook is amazing. She did a great job recording that. The stories this women has is incredible.


By listening to the audio book, you have supported her more than he has. He claims to be an AJ fan and then proceeds to tear her down and to downplay her legacy just to prop up Sasha. He is doing the same thing now with Alexa and he also claims to be a fan of hers.


----------



## OctaviusUniversity (Mar 15, 2017)

I liked her a lot! She was really cute and the looks she gave were something special.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't know what personal heat Sasha has with Alexa, but AJ and the Bellas stem from Bellas feeling like AJ was separating herself literally from what the other divas were doing on total divas. They felt AJ was full of herself. AJ felt Cena and DB were the reason for getting where they were, I don't feel either bellas or aj were wrong about each other, Cena has pull, and Bellas used it to their advantage. AJ did get a big head to a degree with how big her push was, and how great it was going for her.
> 
> But I can't deny both Nikki and AJ worked hard as fuck regardless to get where they are.
> 
> there was mutual respect thou. sort of like Rock vs HHH. Their heat, amounted for more natural matches. I really liked Alexa vs Bliss at GBOF, so if heat brings about a good feud and better matches, then by all means...


Banks and Bliss are just working the audience.. There's literally no heat, their just good storytellers.. I'm shocked people actually buy there's legitimate heat between the two.

I think people just want to believe there's heat because it makes things more interesting. There job is to act like they don't like each other and clearly it's working.



gsm1988 said:


> By listening to the audio book, you have supported her more than he has. He claims to be an AJ fan and then proceeds to tear her down and to downplay her legacy just to prop up Sasha. He is doing the same thing now with Alexa and he also claims to be a fan of hers.


Although i got her Audiobook for free, it's definitely worth listening to, or just reading her book.. This women had a messed up life.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bowser said:


> Although i got her Audiobook for free, it's definitely worth listening to, or just reading her book.. This women had a messed up life.



The hot topic around here seems to be Paige and her misadventures and the main thing people are saying is how most of her problems stem from how immature she is. Contrast that with AJ, who based on her childhood and the situation with her parents basically had to grow up very, very fast.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bowser said:


> Banks and Bliss are just working the audience.. There's literally no heat, their just good storytellers.. I'm shocked people actually buy there's legitimate heat between the two.
> 
> I think people just want to believe there's heat because it makes things more interesting. There job is to act like they don't like each other and clearly it's working.


I don't think they are, there is more than enough to go off of over the past few years which I think says otherwise (social media snipes, Sasha randomly lashing out on Tumblr at people who mention Alexa, Sasha taking shots at Alexa during out of character interviews without provocation, etc). Perhaps it is being embellished somewhat, but the legitimate heat is definitely there. 





Bowser said:


> Although i got her Audiobook for free, it's definitely worth listening to, or just reading her book.. This women had a messed up life.


Agreed, the book is excellent. It's unfortunate that she didn't get along with a lot of people in WWE, my guess is that her being bipolar combined with the Punk situation made things very difficult for her backstage. I can envision some of the other women who didn't know about her disorder misinterpreting her and thinking of her as just being a mean person when that most likely was not the case at all.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

My first (of hopefully many) random AJ pic of the day.










Love the big smile on her face, and AJ in spectacles always got me :sodone


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> I don't think they are, there is more than enough to go off of over the past few years which I think says otherwise (social media snipes, Sasha randomly lashing out on Tumblr at people who mention Alexa, Sasha taking shots at Alexa during out of character interviews without provocation, etc). Perhaps it is being embellished somewhat, but the legitimate heat is definitely there.


If that's the case, the heat sounds one sided. Maybe it's jealousy on Sasha's part. Alexa had said nothing but positive things about Sasha in interviews.. but still, i don't believe there's any heat.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

She looks absolutely beautiful here.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

https://www.nami.org/Blogs/NAMI-Blog/July-2017/Breaking-Tradition While AJ is doing things which actually matter and which actually make a true difference in the world, her former female contemporaries in the biz would rather post about a fake wrestling tournament than give AJ and her important work the time of day.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ pic of the day, so cute when she used to skip around.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886357233591832577


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886357233591832577


So AJ was her tryout match, praised her on numerous occasions, and even mentioned her during her Slammy speech as being the future of the division, yet Sasha couldn't even acknowledge her retirement and, outside of this tweet, pretends she never existed. Surprised @Legit BOSS hasn't posted this tweet to try and shame me, because he only comes on this thread to talk about Sasha anyways.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

She's so cute ❤


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

JafarMustDie said:


> She's so cute ❤


And she's actually doing shit that matters with her, far more important than anything which happens in a wrestling ring.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I want to apologize to everyone who posts and visits this thread, and to @Legit BOSS in particular for all of the unnecessary vitriol I directed his way. I shouldn't have selfishly used this thread devoted to AJ and her fan base to promote such negativity. Again, I apologize.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Her shirt finally arrived for me this morning.










A pic to celebrate.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> I want to apologize to everyone who posts and visits this thread, and to @Legit BOSS in particular for all of the unnecessary vitriol I directed his way. I shouldn't have selfishly used this thread devoted to AJ and her fan base to promote such negativity. Again, I apologize.


Props for admitting you were wrong.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@Dell @AryaDark @PaigeLover


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Greyscale photos in 2017.










Would have been a perfect 10 if they were in color.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Becky has never even as far as I know acknowledged that AJ exists, yet just took a shot at Punk. And AJ even called her gorgeous...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

You're taking it to heart, Everyone else see's it as a joke, You do know Luke Sanders was going to help Punk out leading up to his fight but got a slight injury, They actually know each other, Stop sounding so butt hurt


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> You're taking it to heart, Everyone else see's it as a joke, You do know Luke Sanders was going to help Punk out leading up to his fight but got a slight injury, They actually know each other, Stop sounding so butt hurt


I always take things to heart, I'll be the first to admit that, even when I shouldn't. If this is true then I take my last comment back. Is there anything to prove that he helped Punk? Other than an Instagram post insinuating that Mickey Gall didn't belong in UFC if he couldn't beat Punk, I haven't seen anything indicating any type of association between them.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

gsm1988 said:


> I always take things to heart, I'll be the first to admit that, even when I shouldn't. If this is true then I take my last comment back. Is there anything to prove that he helped Punk? Other than an Instagram post insinuating that Mickey Gall didn't belong in UFC if he couldn't beat Punk, I haven't seen anything indicating any type of association between them.


It was on one of those mma shows about a year before his fight and punk spoke about who he was going to help him and Luke Sanders was one of the names even Dana White mentioned it around the time, Stop taking it to seriously it was just banter


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

gsm1988 said:


> Becky has never even as far as I know acknowledged that AJ exists, yet just took a shot at Punk. And AJ even called her gorgeous...


I mean, she's taking a shot at Punk. Not AJ. Like, I guess is great that AJ praised her and all, but just because she didn't respond to some random praise doesn't mean anything.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I mean, she's taking a shot at Punk. Not AJ. Like, I guess is great that AJ praised her and all, but just because she didn't respond to some random praise doesn't mean anything.


It does mean something when she pretends there is some great "revolution" happening while acting like AJ never existed.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

gsm1988 said:


> It does mean something when they all pretend like there is some great "revolution" happening while they act like AJ never existed. They should all have praised her by now, but no one outside of Bayley even acknowledges she ever existed.


I don't really think they have to acknowledge her. Its not like they acknowledge anyone else from the past, but at the same time its not really a matter of intentionally disrespecting her either. Their paths have never crossed, there's no reason for her to suddenly mention and praise AJ. I mean, it'd be great if she did like Bayley, but it doesn't mean anything if she doesn't. And just because she's never mentioned her on twitter does not mean she's trying to act like she doesn't exist. It wouldn't really make sense for someone like Becky anyway.

If she ever specifically asks something to Becky and she completely ignores her then there's something to talk about.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I don't really think they have to acknowledge her. Its not like they acknowledge anyone else from the past, but at the same time its not really a matter of intentionally disrespecting her either. Their paths have never crossed, there's no reason for her to suddenly mention and praise AJ. I mean, it'd be great if she did like Bayley, but it doesn't mean anything if she doesn't. And just because she's never mentioned her on twitter does not mean she's trying to act like she doesn't exist. It wouldn't really make sense for someone like Becky anyway.
> 
> If she ever specifically asks something to Becky and she completely ignores her then there's something to talk about.


This doesn't stop everyone there from praising Trish and Lita, although It's obvious why they do because WWE has rewritten history to pretend that they are the only women other than Moolah and Mae Young to have ever done anything of significance prior to the Bellas and NXT. I don't hold this against Becky though, unlike her 4HW counterpart who unlike Becky always finds a way to put down the women who preceded her, whether her intention or not.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

gsm1988 said:


> This doesn't stop everyone there from praising Trish and Lita, although It's obvious why they do because WWE has rewritten history to pretend that they are the only women other than Moolah and Mae Young to have ever done anything of significance prior to the Bellas and NXT. I don't hold this against Becky though, unlike her 4HW counterpart who unlike Becky always finds a way to put down the women who preceded her, whether her intention or not.


All you have done since yesterday is send me private messages, You're taking it all to seriously and you're acting like a little child, Who has Becky put down in the womens division? Time for you to grow up pal, You come across as someone who gets butt hurt over the smallest of things, I would not expect that from my 5 year old, You do know you don't have to acknowledge someone to like somebody

Don't send me private messages again over something so stupid


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

@swagger_ROCKS

She looks delightful in those pics. i'm dead


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> All you have done since yesterday is send me private messages, You're taking it all to seriously and you're acting like a little child, Who has Becky put down in the womens division? Time for you to grow up pal, You come across as someone who gets butt hurt over the smallest of things, I would not expect that from my 5 year old, You do know you don't have to acknowledge someone to like somebody
> 
> Don't send me private messages again over something so stupid


Well then don't try to "call me out" again and we'll be OK. It just happens that I am honest enough to understand that It's fucking BULLSHIT to promote a "women's revolution" when someone who did as much as anyone else to get it rolling is treated like she never existed, by both current talent and by "legends," and It's not my fault that people get angry hearing this. There is no "women's revolution" as well as everyone there excluding Bayley doesn't acknowledge her existence, and that's the truth, whether you or anyone else likes it or not.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for providing yet another example of how defending AJ and her legacy is unacceptable on this forum. Post all the nice things you want about her on this thread, but actually try speaking up for her against how the company has pretty much erased her from history and you'll get criticized for it.


----------



## BossCarter (Jul 31, 2017)

The guy I took over for at my current job was apparently way better then me and everyone liked him more (can't blame them for that I'm pretty inverted) so I try not to ever bring him up. All its gonna do is ruin my day, so why Bother?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

gsm1988 said:


> Thanks for providing yet another example of how defending AJ and her legacy is unacceptable on this forum. Post all the nice things you want about her on this thread, but actually try speaking up for her against how the company has pretty much erased her from history and you'll get criticized for it.


Wrestling is not real, So stop trying to live your life through somebody else, It's actually quite sad


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Wrestling is not real, So stop trying to live your life through somebody else, It's actually quite sad


Of course wrestling is not real, but the way AJ and Punk were treated by WWE is very real. I'll stop living through her when you stop insulting and passing judgment on everyone who doesn't react to things in a manner that you don't approve of.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmmm...... :hmmm @Legit BOSS

That is one awesome dress that girl in the third pic is wearing, BTW.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> I want to apologize to everyone who posts and visits this thread, and to @Legit BOSS in particular for all of the unnecessary vitriol I directed his way. I shouldn't have selfishly used this thread devoted to AJ and her fan base to promote such negativity. Again, I apologize.


Nice of you to apologize and then revert right back to doing the same shit all over again. AJ DOES NOT CARE if people acknowledge her on social media or not. She has stated that she is happy about all of the changes in the division, and how she is happy that women who share the love she had for wrestling are finally being taken seriously after so long. This Isn't about people not acknowledging AJ, your paranoid anger is motivated by jealousy that other women (particularly Sasha) are in the spotlight and are getting credit for things that AJ didn't get credit for during her career. Knock it off with the jealousy fueled paranoia, because not only does it make you look bad, but it makes all AJ fans look bad and this thread is not for bitter people to whine about some nonexistent conspiracy about the women of WWE being part of a conspiracy to erase AJ from history.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jay55 said:


> Nice of you to apologize and then revert right back to doing the same shit all over again. AJ DOES NOT CARE if people acknowledge her on social media or not. She has stated that she is happy about all of the changes in the division, and how she is happy that women who share the love she had for wrestling are finally being taken seriously after so long. This Isn't about people not acknowledging AJ, your paranoid anger is motivated by jealousy that other women (particularly Sasha) are in the spotlight and are getting credit for things that AJ didn't get credit for during her career. Knock it off with the jealousy fueled paranoia, because not only does it make you look bad, but it makes all AJ fans look bad and this thread is not for bitter people to whine about some nonexistent conspiracy about the women of WWE being part of a conspiracy to erase AJ from history.


All I have done is demand that my favorite get the respect she deserves, and I get nothing but grief for it. I'm the true fan here, I refuse to sit by and watch this bullshit "women's revolution" play out while AJ is treated like she never existed, and watch other women get the accolades she deserved to get all because they are Triple H's darlings. I'm sick of people who claim to be her fans giving me a hard time, and anyone who doesn't like what I have to say can kindly fuck off.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MORE PICS, LESS WHINING :aj3


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> All I have done is demand that my favorite get the respect she deserves, and I get nothing but grief for it. I'm the true fan here, I refuse to sit by and watch this bullshit "women's revolution" play out while AJ is treated like she never existed, and watch other women get the accolades she deserved to get all because they are Triple H's darlings. I'm sick of people who claim to be her fans giving me a hard time, and anyone who doesn't like what I have to say can kindly fuck off.


Whatever you say, just understand that no one takes you seriously.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jay55 said:


> Hmmm...... :hmmm @Legit BOSS
> 
> That is one awesome dress that girl in the third pic is wearing, BTW.


*WHAT IS THIS? FOOTAGE OF SASHA LIKING NOT ONE, BUT TWO AJ LEE INSTAGRAM POSTS?! But I was REPEATEDLY told that Sasha has her blacklisted on all forms of social media and refuses to acknowledge her :aj3*


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Leon Knuckles said:


> MORE PICS, LESS WHINING :aj3


Done.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:banderas

I'm never going to stop loving her, it hurts :mj2


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895722180918616064


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WHAT IS THIS? FOOTAGE OF SASHA LIKING NOT ONE, BUT TWO AJ LEE INSTAGRAM POSTS?! But I was REPEATEDLY told that Sasha has her blacklisted on all forms of social media and refuses to acknowledge her :aj3*


My point has always been that Sasha should give her a shout out or acknowledge that AJ was trying to do the things she is receiving credit for doing from a large percentage of the fanbase. And you know this is true, so why get hostile when this fact is pointed out? Instead of defending AJ and acknowledging that she did indeed play an important role in creating change, you get angry when this fact is brought up. I defend AJ and her legacy and her fans get angry at me and tell me to shut up in response. 

It's nice that Sasha liked a couple of her pics, but I'm not out of line in asserting that AJ receives at least some type of signal of respect from someone like Sasha Banks, but I know I'm not allowed to have an opinion on the matter, and that it is AJ's "fans" who will give me the hardest time if I dare express it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> My point has always been that Sasha should give her a shout out or acknowledge that AJ was trying to do the things she is receiving credit for doing from a large percentage of the fanbase. And you know this is true, so why get hostile when this fact is pointed out? Instead of defending AJ and acknowledging that she did indeed play an important role in creating change, you get angry when this fact is brought up. I defend AJ and her legacy and her fans get angry at me and tell me to shut up in response.
> 
> It's nice that Sasha liked a couple of her pics, but I'm not out of line in asserting that AJ receives at least some type of signal of respect from someone like Sasha Banks, but I know I'm not allowed to have an opinion on the matter, and that it is AJ's "fans" who will give me the hardest time if I dare express it.


*Sasha doesn't need to thank AJ everytime SASHA goes out there and puts on a classic, and it's ridiculous for you to expect that. Literally every woman on the roster since 2015 has been given more than the 2 minute clusterfucks AJ got, but only Sasha can say she has the greatest women's matches of all time. We get it, you're jealous because AJ never got the opportunity, but that has nothing to do with Sasha making the most out of hers.*


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha doesn't need to thank AJ everytime SASHA goes out there and puts on a classic, and it's ridiculous for you to expect that. Literally every woman on the roster since 2015 has been given more than the 2 minute clusterfucks AJ got, but only Sasha can say she has the greatest women's matches of all time. We get it, you're jealous because AJ never got the opportunity, but that has nothing to do with Sasha making the most out of hers.*


Sasha hasn't mentioned her even once ever since she left, despite the fact that she has to know full well the significance of AJ calling out Stephanie. But if she would rather kiss Papa Hunter's ass than be honest about the history of the women's division, I guess that's her choice.

I'm ANGRY because WWE FUCKED AJ OVER!!!!!!!! They don't give AJ credit for anything because she called out their bullshit and because Triple H can't take credit for her success, and now everyone there pretends that they single handedly changed everything, the only reason anything changed is because Stephanie developed a hard on for Ronda Rousey and because Triple H gets credit for all they do. If you cared about AJ you would be outraged too, but all you care about is Sasha Sasha SASHA and you downplay anything AJ ever accomplished to prop up Sasha. You have repeatedly asserted that Sasha is better. But what do I know? AJ was just a crazy chick who carried around a butterfly who (quoting you now) did nothing to change fans' perceptions of women in wrestling, she's no Papa Hunter darling that's for sure.

AJ is treated like less than a footnote in the history of WWE while Sasha is treated like the greatest thing to ever live. Bullshit.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

All I have done "wrong" is assert that AJ deserves some God Damn RESPECT for helping to change things.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/69588353-post8.html Might as well close up this thread and merge it into the Sasha thread.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

AJ was GM and in many storylines with big male stars. Banks is not even close to AJ.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I will never tolerate a self professed AJ "fan" telling me how much greater the darling of the man who killed AJ's love of wrestling is than AJ was, and then gets angry when I say otherwise and bring up the fact that AJ never got the same opportunities which therefore makes the comparison unfair.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


>


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/69404977-post73.html Insinuating that Sasha would outclass AJ in a feud.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to the other posters on this thread for being careless about AJ's legacy being dragged through the mud by someone (@Legit BOSS) who might show up on this thread once every two years to post a meme, unless It's to defend Sasha of course. @Dell @BaeJLee @N7 Spectre


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> Thanks to the other posters on this thread for being careless about AJ's legacy being dragged through the mud by someone ( @Legit BOSS) who might show up on this thread once every two years to post a meme, unless It's to defend Sasha of course. @Dell @BaeJLee @N7 Spectre


He has NEVER criticized AJ Lee, you are lying because your feelings are hurt because @Legit BOSS has moved on with his life and doesn't obsess over AJ every waking moment of his day, and heaven forbid, found someone who he likes better. And you chose one of her biggest backers to single out, how sad. You deserve to be banned and hopefully now this thread can go back to what it was meant to be: an appreciation thread for a great performer rather than a means to constantly insult and harass someone for not sharing your views.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lets pour some liquor out for the homie GSM. He literally died fighting for AJ to get some RESPEK on her name. I hope it was worth it brother :ajhi*


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

On that note, tonight was a great night for women's wrestling, and while I doubt AJ keeps up, I hope she's proud of what took place and all I can hope for is that someday she returns and takes her rightful place as one of the true pioneers for what we have now.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Lets pour some liquor out for the homie GSM. He literally died fighting for AJ to get some RESPEK on her name. I hope it was worth it brother :ajhi*


Right back at ya...







Wouldn't surprise me to hear about her getting a restraining order against that psycho.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jay55 said:


> Right back at ya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of that passage from AJ's book where she mentioned fans following her all the way to the next arena.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


>


She is so damn fine in a ref outfit. 

I would give my life to have this photo in HD


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Blissed (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Nickolas (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like my Christmas wishlist is coming true.

:book


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924678659021201414


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## F***Rousey12 (Jan 31, 2018)

Disappointing to see no action on this thread, especially in light of the Women's Royal Rumble that everyone is so excited about despite WWE continuing to act like AJ never even existed.


----------



## F***Rousey12 (Jan 31, 2018)

@BOSS of Bel-AirFKA Legit BOSS typically has nothing to say about AJ.


----------



## F***Rousey12 (Jan 31, 2018)

SHAME on any AJ "fan" who hasn't brought her up as of late.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

aj lee looks like 14


----------



## F***Rousey12 (Jan 31, 2018)

Kelly Fucking Kelly is considered a legend by WWE and AJ Lee never existed. FUCK THAT


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975864726004658179

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975865752308928517

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975904290056392705


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Love her new hair style, she just gets cuter with age.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Lil cutie proved she can wear a plastic bag and still look good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She's such a dork :mj2

Cuteness meter is off the charts.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Made on Werble app


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Probably been posted before but there's a POLL on WWE.com on who would you want to see comeback for the PPV Evolution.

And there's AJ Lee in the choices... She's winning by 65% haha.

Go vote : https://www.wwe.com/polls/which-for...ke-to-see-return-to-the-ring-at-wwe-evolution


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## J_DoE (Aug 9, 2018)

sexy


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

In costume for that horror movie she is taking part in. Not a fan of the heavy makeup, but she still looks amazing.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ Lee dressed as Dana Scully from X Files for Halloween.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

so adorable


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

So Zelina is portraying AJ in The Rock's version of Paige's Fighting With My Family?

That's too funny.:lmao


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Well their both Latinas.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

They acknowledged her?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


>


Damn I think I saw that dog shes holding in one of those UFC training Punk videos, sure it's ugly as fuck.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:yum:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Some Christmas AJ.


























































That last one though.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

What an absolute nerd AJ is!

Please know that I mean this as a great compliment to her


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She was so sprightly :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NarrowIlliterateBarb.webm


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

From looking at all these pictures, AJ Lee when she's in normal (outside the WWE) circumstances looks far more Asian, than when she was in WWE and they did something to her makeup/eyes to make her look less Asian


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

AJ
:tucky


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She's such a dork.

:banderas


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

I don't want to sound unkind, but she's doing what I've come to know as the Asian girl, where they don't look old, until they look old, and then the look _OLD_, There's no inbetween . She's hitting on that wall already at 32


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Still looks cute as fuck in my opinion :shrug


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

From super sexy and cute....









To whatever the fuck this is...










What in the flying fuck is going on? I would not even recognize her in starbucks. She went from latina play thing to a Chinese nerd.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

King Kong Brody said:


> I don't want to sound unkind, but she's doing what I've come to know as the Asian girl, where they don't look old, until they look old, and then the look _OLD_, There's no inbetween . She's hitting on that wall already at 32


The wall is undefeated :bryan


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I actually thought this. I haven't seen AJ in years until I came to this first. The biggest thing thst struck me is her brown caramel skin is gone. Shes shades lighter color. I though her brown skin was natural cause shes Hispanic. 

Aj is a nerd though so her geekiness attire doesn't surprise me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Always looking cute as fuck imo.

She's perfect.

:banderas


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Larger version:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder if she still looks like this :


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I wonder if she still looks like this :


You mean her abs?










This one is fairly recent, girl is shredded.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>





just4kicks said:


>


She's such a dork!! It's fantastic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

adorable.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Her smile lights up rooms.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

N7 Spectre said:


>


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:damn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ All of my YES.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@N7 Spectre


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

wens3

So adorable, even when she's not even trying.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Goenbu Zama (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Love her stomach


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Nov 19, 2019)

If you had a choice, like, for real... a million dollars in your bank account... OR... bury your dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow your load that you have cooped up for weeks because you knew you had a decision to make, the money or that. And you prepared for both. Honestly, and you might call me utterly insane, but I would choose the latter. I would honestly choose to bury my dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow my 3 weeks worth of built up cum. Is it just me that would do this? Like, everybody has to realize there is no greater throat to fuck than AJ Lee's. And no doubt she could deepthroat. And she swallows, guaranteed. Without question on that one. She has serious daddy issues, man. We all know what these types of girls are like. So yeah, would happily choose that over a million. Everyone else's choice? - The Anonymous One


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

TheAnonymousOne said:


> If you had a choice, like, for real... a million dollars in your bank account... OR... bury your dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow your load that you have cooped up for weeks because you knew you had a decision to make, the money or that. And you prepared for both. Honestly, and you might call me utterly insane, but I would choose the latter. I would honestly choose to bury my dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow my 3 weeks worth of built up cum. Is it just me that would do this? Like, everybody has to realize there is no greater throat to fuck than AJ Lee's. And no doubt she could deepthroat. And she swallows, guaranteed. Without question on that one. She has serious daddy issues, man. We all know what these types of girls are like. So yeah, would happily choose that over a million. Everyone else's choice? - The Anonymous One


This isn't really that type of forum, but still.



















I'd take that over money anyday.


----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry man, I know. But, with so much HOT AS FUCK photos of her, everyone was thinking that, and worse lol. Although, probably doesn't get worse than what I described lol, but yeah... you get my point. People all thought things like this to do to her, I just say it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not embarrassed to. Anonymous or not haha. You should see the stuff I write in her comments section on Instagram, and you JUST KNOW she reads it... and probably really likes it  ahahahahahahahaha ;P


----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Nov 19, 2019)

"She would give incredible blowjobs. @CMPunk knew this and acted quick smart in dating her and even marrying her. Mate, with a throat like that I would marry her too &#55357;&#56396;❤ Would be a great swallower hands down also. That throat of her's visibly going up and down every time she swallows, and would make a thunderous gulp sound every time she does. The biggest victory in your life is her and you know it. It sucks about her stupid bipolar nonsense and making herself look like a complete dumbass, but you have to take the good with the bad right? Mate, well worth it. And you clearly know this already which is why you're with her. Her in low converse shoes where you can see her ankles, WHAT a bonus there. And her converse shoes would smell like heaven. Figure of speech. I'm atheist &#55358;&#56599; Like, a very heavily odored cheese &#55358;&#56768; smell. Just super strong. She's the fucking best!!!! So yes, she is indeed HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Immensely fucking hot &#55357;&#56613; The fact people at WWE told her she wasn't fuckable clearly shows how mentally retarded they are."

That is what I posted on her latest photo of her workout session selfie after a day of her mood swings were reportedly not good. CM Punk wrote the comment "You're hot.". That comment of mine above was placed in that thread in response to Punk's comment you're hot. There is under 100 comments only on that particular thread, you'll see it, in case anybody thinks I'm fibbing haha. Man, you just gotta wonder if she legit read it!!!!!!! I would imagine it being in such a small thread of comments and it's in response to a direct comment that her husband wrote you think there is a fair chance that she read what I wrote out to her. My guess is, she did. Which means she's aware of it. Of what people precisely dig about her. The actions. What they love. What she would be ace at. Etc.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

TheAnonymousOne said:


> If you had a choice, like, for real... a million dollars in your bank account... OR... bury your dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow your load that you have cooped up for weeks because you knew you had a decision to make, the money or that. And you prepared for both. Honestly, and you might call me utterly insane, but I would choose the latter. I would honestly choose to bury my dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow my 3 weeks worth of built up cum. Is it just me that would do this? Like, everybody has to realize there is no greater throat to fuck than AJ Lee's. And no doubt she could deepthroat. And she swallows, guaranteed. Without question on that one. She has serious daddy issues, man. We all know what these types of girls are like. So yeah, would happily choose that over a million. Everyone else's choice? - The Anonymous One





TheAnonymousOne said:


> Sorry man, I know. But, with so much HOT AS FUCK photos of her, everyone was thinking that, and worse lol. Although, probably doesn't get worse than what I described lol, but yeah... you get my point. People all thought things like this to do to her, I just say it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not embarrassed to. Anonymous or not haha. You should see the stuff I write in her comments section on Instagram, and you JUST KNOW she reads it... and probably really likes it  ahahahahahahahaha ;P





TheAnonymousOne said:


> "She would give incredible blowjobs. @CMPunk knew this and acted quick smart in dating her and even marrying her. Mate, with a throat like that I would marry her too ��❤ Would be a great swallower hands down also. That throat of her's visibly going up and down every time she swallows, and would make a thunderous gulp sound every time she does. The biggest victory in your life is her and you know it. It sucks about her stupid bipolar nonsense and making herself look like a complete dumbass, but you have to take the good with the bad right? Mate, well worth it. And you clearly know this already which is why you're with her. Her in low converse shoes where you can see her ankles, WHAT a bonus there. And her converse shoes would smell like heaven. Figure of speech. I'm atheist �� Like, a very heavily odored cheese �� smell. Just super strong. She's the fucking best!!!! So yes, she is indeed HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Immensely fucking hot �� The fact people at WWE told her she wasn't fuckable clearly shows how mentally retarded they are."
> 
> That is what I posted on her latest photo of her workout session selfie after a day of her mood swings were reportedly not good. CM Punk wrote the comment "You're hot.". That comment of mine above was placed in that thread in response to Punk's comment you're hot. There is under 100 comments only on that particular thread, you'll see it, in case anybody thinks I'm fibbing haha. Man, you just gotta wonder if she legit read it!!!!!!! I would imagine it being in such a small thread of comments and it's in response to a direct comment that her husband wrote you think there is a fair chance that she read what I wrote out to her. My guess is, she did. Which means she's aware of it. Of what people precisely dig about her. The actions. What they love. What she would be ace at. Etc.


Keep this trash in Reddit where it belongs


----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Nov 19, 2019)

It isn't trash.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

TheAnonymousOne said:


> It isn't trash.





> "I would honestly choose to bury my dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow my 3 weeks worth of built up cum. Is it just me that would do this? Like, everybody has to realize there is no greater throat to fuck than AJ Lee's. And no doubt she could deepthroat. And she swallows, guaranteed. Without question on that one. She has serious daddy issues, man. We all know what these types of girls are like."


Yeah, not trash at all......

:eyeroll


----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Nov 19, 2019)

Correct!! It isn't trash.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

That smile is everything :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAnonymousOne said:


> If you had a choice, like, for real... a million dollars in your bank account... OR... bury your dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow your load that you have cooped up for weeks because you knew you had a decision to make, the money or that. And you prepared for both. Honestly, and you might call me utterly insane, but I would choose the latter. I would honestly choose to bury my dick in AJ Lee's throat and blow my 3 weeks worth of built up cum. Is it just me that would do this? Like, everybody has to realize there is no greater throat to fuck than AJ Lee's. And no doubt she could deepthroat. And she swallows, guaranteed. Without question on that one. She has serious daddy issues, man. We all know what these types of girls are like. So yeah, would happily choose that over a million. Everyone else's choice? - The Anonymous One










A for effort. 

I might pick up the book tbh. Looks meh, but I wouldn't mind supporting her in her ventures.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ giving me some serious bdsm vibes every time she does this.

wens3


























:sodone


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bless you N7.

I saw one story of her putting her hair in 2 tails. I thought she was gonna keep it that way the rest of the meet and greet. :mj2


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I love this woman so much. I hope she comes back if punk comes back to wrestle


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Where my AJ lovers at. This forum will return to it's glory days when AJ returns, she is the only thing that can save us now.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)

More found here WWE/WWF Wrestling - JHM CREATIONZ


----------



## Jp667 (11 mo ago)

Man I wish this girl would wear a pair of sandals. Like holy hell, it's like she doesn't own one pair.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Jp667 said:


> Man I wish this girl would wear a pair of sandals. Like holy hell, it's like she doesn't own one pair.


Why does she have to wear sandals?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJRaw123112 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share AJRaw123112 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

